# Trostlosigkeit und gähnende Langeweile



## Farstar (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

 im Moment verspüre ich das Gefühl einer gähnenden Leere in WoW.
 Nicht das ich InGame nichts zu tun hätte, wie Berufe leveln, tägliche heroische Instanzen Besuchen, tägl. Quests, und noch viele andere Dinge, wie Twinken uns so weiter.
 Ich weiß nicht was los ist, in dem Sinne wie zum Beispiel, Gildenmitglieder freuen sich bei mir im Raid und im TS wenn sie einen schweren Boss gelegt haben, und ich bin müde am lächeln oder müde am gähnen!?
 Teils zwinge ich mich regelrecht zum Raid oder zum Questen, und sage mir "während des spielens wird es bestimmt besser" aber das bleibt aus 
 Zu WotlK war es zum Schluss auch so, aber jetzt ist es extremer geworden.

 Vielleicht bin ich nur WoW Müde und brauche mal eine Pause!?

 Ich würde auch mal sehr gerne ein anderes MMO Spielen, außer WoW, aber nichts hat bei mir eine Langzeitmotivation!?
 Wie bei den MMO's Herr der Ringe Online, oder Age of Conan ... wie oben schon genannt hält es mich nicht lange da 
 Meine großen Erwartungen sind da noch Star Wars: The Old Republic (worauf ich mit voller Sehnsucht warte) oder Black Prophecy, was denke ich noch lange auf sich warten lässt!

 Viele Fragen sich nun, dann mach mal was in deiner Freizeit!
 Ja ... ich komme von der Arbeit, naja, das war es 
 Bekannte und Freunde haben Familie, und sind auch im Schichtdienst und daher eher am Wochenende erreichbar.

 Tja, _"shit happens"_ wie man so schön sagt.

 Viele Grüße


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Januar 2011)

hört sich an als wäre deine wow zeit abgelaufen, rift könntest du dir evtl. auch noch angucken


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

Wenn dir MMOs schnell langweilig werden mußt dich vllt. mal fragen ob ein anderes Genre nicht besser wäre?


----------



## Farstar (21. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.


Ja, ich hatte mal BF2 und BFC2 im Clan gespielt, hmm, ausprobieren



Metadron72 schrieb:


> hört sich an als wäre deine wow zeit abgelaufen


Ja, davon gehe ich Stark aus


----------



## Casp (21. Januar 2011)

5x die Woche Training ;D
Such dir doch ein Hobby, Sport ist immer gut?


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Januar 2011)

Gz, du hast die Erfahrung gemacht, auf etwas keine Lust zu haben.

Letztens haben wir Pizza bestellt, ich hatte keine Lust auf Pizza, da hab ich mir Pasta al Forno bestellt. Das war echt irre und alle haben im Kreis getanzt und dabei versaute Lieder gesungen.


----------



## lemmi2 (21. Januar 2011)

Naja ich weis ned was Du willst?

Hast arbeit, freunde und genug bekannte anscheinend.Dann unternimm mit denen doch mal was.

Ich wäre froh wenn ich das hätte was Du hast.


----------



## Loina (21. Januar 2011)

mein gott dann lösch wow von der platte,und gut immer dieses rumgeheule.
brauchst du jetzt aufmerksamkeit???
mich intressiert es null,ob einer mit wow aufhört oder ihn langweilig ist.

immer die gleichen themen hier 
hier geht es um wow,und nicht ob du dir langweilig ist das will keiner wissen^^


----------



## Karli1994 (21. Januar 2011)

@TE nichts gegen dich aber solche threads kommen wie das amen im gebet nach dem release eines wow addons

so um zurück zum thema zu probier mal ein anderes mmo wie rift das balb kommt vieleicht kriegst du dann wieder lust auf wow wenn nicht dan probiers einfach weite ne andre freizeitbeschäftigung zu suchen


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2011)

WoW ist letzten Endes auch nur Freizeitgestaltung. Wenn man mit dieser nicht mehr zufrieden ist, dann lässt man es eben. Die Langeweile wird dich schon in ein neues Interessegebiet hineindrängen.
Am besten benutzt du die Suchfunktion und schaust du ein paar ähnliche Beiträge anderer User an, die mit diesem "Problem" hier angekommen sind. Lösungsvorschläge gibt es wie Sand am Meer, doch entscheiden und umsetzen musst du am Ende selbst.

@Loina
Dein Ton ist nicht angemessen. In ein Thema, das dich nicht interessiert, musst du auch nicht hineinposten. Sollte dir ein Thema nicht diskussionswürdig erscheinen, reporte es bitte.


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

Pausiere zurzeit auch. Spiele wieder Warcraft 3 im Clan zurzeit. Ich pendel da ohnehin immer ein wenig.


----------



## Loina (21. Januar 2011)

ok ich drück mich jetzt auch mal aus,auf einer netten art.
und zwar
ich spiele pala tank und bin auch aktiv am raiden,zurzeit zweimal die woche bin damit auch ganz zufrieden und kommen auch gut vorran hardmode inc^^
raidtage sind bei uns di+do 
jetzt ist bei mir so ich logg mich ein mache hero daily,wegen den punkten und dann war es das wieder.
hab jetzt ein equipstand von 359 

-gold hab ich genug
-questen ? muss ich nicht 
-farmen?? das mach ich vorm raid für zwei flask bin alchie
-pvp keine intresse
-erfolge farmen intressiert mich auch nicht^^
- twinken?? kla ich hab einige chars mit wotlk gezockt,aber seid cata konzentriere ich mich auf ein char was auch völlig in ordnung geht.

ich würd nicht sagen das mir jetzt total langweilig ist,aber so ist es halt momentan di+do raiden und jeden tag hero daily machen wegen den punkten mehr mach ich nicht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.



Gewagte These. Hinter Deckung zu hüpfen und im richtigen Moment wieder hervorzukommen und Dauerfeuer zu machen, wird mit der Zeit auch langweilig. Aiming gibt es doch seit CS 1.5 nicht mehr. 

Und WoW ist halt auch seit 2004 immer das gleiche. Entweder man findet sich damit ab und hat noch Spaß oder man pausiert ein paar Monate, dann machts wieder Spaß.


----------



## XSebX (21. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gz, du hast die Erfahrung gemacht, auf etwas keine Lust zu haben.
> 
> Letztens haben wir Pizza bestellt, ich hatte keine Lust auf Pizza, da hab ich mir Pasta al Forno bestellt. Das war echt irre und alle haben im Kreis getanzt und dabei versaute Lieder gesungen.



Made My Day :-D


@ TE

Du tust ja quasi so, als wäre es eine schlimme Krankheit wenn man mal eine Phase hat in seinem Leben, wo man einfach keine Lust drauf hat hinter dem Bildschirm zu hocken. Vielleicht hast du das in letzter Zeit auch einfach zu oft getan und dein Unterbewusstsein hält dich davon ab, Lust auf zocken zu haben um dir zu zeigen, dass es auch noch andere Dinge im Leben gibt? Echt bei solchen Threads kann ich mir nur an den Kopf packen: "Oh mein Gott, ich habe keine Lust auf WOW. Hilfe. Was kann ich jetzt machen, ich mein das ist doch nicht normal, weil WOW ist ja das einzige im Leben was Spaß gemacht hat. Gibts dafür einen Arzt?"

Ich mein jetzt mal im Ernst:
Was bitteschön willst du mit diesem Thread erreichen ausser Aufmerksamkeit? Deine ganze Fragestellung hört sich so an wie bei einem Kranken, der in einem Forum völlig verzweifelt nach Hilfe sucht. Auf mich wirkt das so, wie die ganzen Ankündigungen immer von Leuten, die angeblich die Schnauze voll haben und mit WOW aufhören, es aber dann eh nicht tun. Weil Leute die wirklich keine Lust mehr haben hören einfach ganz konsequent auf, ohne sich vorher noch einmal die Aufmerksamkeit der Leute holen zu müssen.

Ich als kleiner Hobbypsychologe erkenne in deinem Thread einen Schrei nach Liebe, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn du es tatsächlich so dramatisierst, dass du schlicht und einfach keine Lust auf ein SPIEL hast, dann willst du dich nur von deinem echten Leben ablenken. Ich glaube wirklich du solltest aufhören zu zocken und dich um dein privates, echtes Leben kümmern, denn da kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen, wenn man es schafft eine solche Banalität wie Lustlosigkeit auf ein Spiel zu dramatisieren.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich dir gute Besserung und viel Liebe im echten Leben (^_^)/"


----------



## NewRagnar24X (21. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.



wird genauso öde, ich spiele CoD MW2 und CoD Blackops , im multiplayer und es ödet voll an


----------



## Arosk (21. Januar 2011)

CoD ist auch kein Teamspiel, da geht der Spaß schnell verloren.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (21. Januar 2011)

Gta4 Multiplayer - Freier Modus - Gta rennen - Rennen. Xbox 360 Ziemlich geil!


----------



## Cazor (21. Januar 2011)

Hab mir grad das neue Serious Sam bestellt, Duke dauert laut Amazon ja leider noch bis Mai. Mirs auch langweilig in WoW, grad 3 Wochen Pause gemacht (das erste Mal seit 06 immerhin) weil ich echt nicht wusste, was ich machen soll ausser in Deepholm auf nem sich drehenden Stein zu stehen und auf einen rare zu warten. 

Edit: zum Glück raiden wir jetzt wider, so bin ich gezwungen, Gold zu farmen für die Kosten. Endlich wieder was zu tun mit meiner "Freizeitbeschäftigung".


----------



## arynz0r (21. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gewagte These. Hinter Deckung zu hüpfen und im richtigen Moment wieder hervorzukommen und Dauerfeuer zu machen, wird mit der Zeit auch langweilig. Aiming gibt es doch seit CS 1.5 nicht mehr.



dann spiel halt was schnelleres als css du bobbl 

btt: leg ne pause ein, wenn du merkst, dass es dich nciht wirkich stört keine wow zu spielen oder es dir sogar mehr freiezeit bietet etc, dann sollte deine entscheidung getroffen sein 
falls nicht, zock halt weiter


----------



## heiduei (21. Januar 2011)

vielleicht bist du ja einfach gesättigt ? WIe schon zuvor erwähnt einfach mal nen Monat oder so Pause machen und dann machts wieder Spaß


----------



## Farstar (21. Januar 2011)

ja, ich werde auch eine kleine Spielpause einlegen  und mich ein anderes MMO zuwenden.
Ich hab mein alten Account von Star Wars Galaxies wieder reaktiviert ... mal sehen was sich da tut


----------



## Mayestic (21. Januar 2011)

ich spiele auch seit release und habe sowas immer öfter
ich brauche ab und zu wow pausen. mal 3, mal 6, mal 12 monate kein wow. 
das hab ich andauernd und spiele ne weile was anderes oder garnix und mach mal wieder hc rl ^^

derzeit ist die luft bei mir aber auch bei uns in der gilde raus. wir leiden aber auch an personalmangel.
raiden ist nur selten möglich, meistens fehlen tanks, man bekommt meistens aufs maul ^^ 

die meisten in meiner gilde spielen zwar wow, twinken, farmen, craften, sammeln erfolge aber raiden nicht. 
hc innis gehn wa auch nur noch in der gilde weil random einfach meistens zu assozial ist. 

ich spiele halt immer mal wieder was anderes. 
beim media markt gibts ja grade oder gab es, ich weiß es garnicht mehr, alles zum einkaufspreis.
da hab ich spielemäßig mal zugeschlagen und hab jetzt sicher genug zum daddeln bis mitte des jahres. 
iwann wird mich wow wieder reizen. 

mal sehn was bis dahin noch für angebliche " wow-killer " releasen ^^ die ich mir mal nen monat lang anschaun werde 

mfg

p.s. iwann ergeht es allen so. naja ok nicht allen aber sehr sehr vielen. wow wird langweilig, man macht ne pause und kommt iwann wieder zurück.


----------



## BlizzLord (22. Januar 2011)

Gehirn anschalten -> Feststellen "Oh Gott mir macht das keinen Spaß mehr also lass ich den "schrott" aus." -> Freudiug im Kreis springen weil man sich mal selber den A+sch abgewischt hat.


----------



## Chillers (22. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Gehirn anschalten -> Feststellen "Oh Gott mir macht das keinen Spaß mehr also lass ich den "schrott" aus." -> Freudiug im Kreis springen weil man sich mal selber den A+sch abgewischt hat.



Nö, im Gegensatz zu BC und Lichking hat cata außer den Anfangsgegenden viel weniger zu bieten, was die Spielentwicklung angeht. Es ist ein twinkaddon.
Aber das sind nur meine eine penny.

BC kam Quel`Danas und ein ganz gutes Dungeonsystem/raids (SUNWELL!), um die Leute zu begeistern, ein lustiges PvP - was dann über leecher leida ausgehebelt wurde.

Und Lich war auch frisch. Und hatte Argentumturnier. Auch was neues. Ulduar war gut, der DF etwas ganz neues und für mich - gut.

Bei cata bin ich bei den quests schon genervt beim 2.char. Ab 80. Zu alten Berufen/neuen, sage ich besser gar nix.
Das war der 2. penny

BC und WotLK war ich immer sehr engagiert, char und Berufe fix zu skillen - bei cata hat mich auch der Virus der Lustlosigkeit im Visier.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.


Schon den ersten Doom-Teil fand ich öde und seitdem hat sich das bei keinem Shooter geändert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schon den ersten Doom-Teil fand ich öde und seitdem hat sich das bei keinem Shooter geändert.



Ich glaube, die Shooter haben sich seitdem ein wenig gewandelt. Wobei ich als Knirps auch schon gern Doom 1 oder Duke Nukem gespielt habe.



arynz0r schrieb:


> dann spiel halt was schnelleres als css du bobbl



Wer redet hier davon, dass ich CS:S spiele?


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2011)

Der Vorteil an Shootern ist zwar das es sich immer wiederholt, aber es ist trotz allem nie das gleiche.


----------



## Bragos (22. Januar 2011)

Hai Zusammen,



ich hab WoW aufs Eis gelegt. Das ist das einzige richtige was  man in einem solchen Fall machen kann. Die Unlust packte mich als ich beim Buddeln endlich (wieder mal) mal die Kanope bekam und nur Schrott drin war. Heros macht auch kein Spaß, dauert einfach zu lange bis man drin ist und der Run nimmt langsam Zeitraubende Dimensionen an wie beim Raiden. Auch der Umgangston ist nicht mehr meine Welt.

Mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl „ Hey dafür haste Tage oder Wochenlang gespielt und endlich haste die Belohnung die ich wollte". Es fehlt einfach das „Zuckerle" zwischen drin.

Das Ganze ist mir eben zu Langatmig geworden. Das WoW nur drauf ausgelegt ist die Meute so lange wie möglich zu binden damit Geld in die Kasse fließt, war mir klar. Aber jetzt Übertreiben sie meiner Meinung nach.

Daher kann ich dem TE nur eines Raten, hör eine Zeitlang lang auf und warte ab. Wenn's Dich wieder packt fang wieder an und spiel erst einen Monat lang. Wenn Du immer noch das flaue Gefühl hast lösche es runter.

Zum Thema Shooter, jo immer das gleiche und doch jedes mal anders. Zumindest muss jeder mit den gleichen Vorausetzungen starten und Erfolg und Misserfolg hängt mehr von der eigenen Taktik ( und Können) ab als vom Gear. Daher kommt bei mir auch das PVP Spiel in WoW nicht in Frage.


----------



## Derulu (22. Januar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> BC kam Quel`Danas und ein ganz gutes Dungeonsystem/raids (SUNWELL!), um die Leute zu begeistern, ein lustiges PvP - was dann über leecher leida ausgehebelt wurde.



Du weißt schon, dass sowohl Quel'Danas auch und dein so groß geschriebenes Sunwell im aller aller aller aller letzten Content Patch von BC gekommen sind um die Lücke zu füllen, die zwischen Black-Temple Content Patch und WotLk Release, der später war als intern geplant wurde. Beides war ursprünglich NICHT geplant und sollte nur die Langeweile bis zum nächsten Addon vertreiben...


----------



## Zeqter (22. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aiming gibt es doch seit CS 1.5 nicht mehr.



Interessant. Ich glaube du redest vielleicht von CS:S. Aber in CS brauchst du immernoch Aiming. Ich glaube nicht, dass du dich irgendwo hinstellst und sinnlos rumschießt und einfach nur deine Maus gegen des Recoil bewegst(!).

B2T:

Spiel mal ne Runde Super Meat Boy. Danach bist du entweder total chillig oder so enrage, dass dir jedes Spiel recht ist.


----------



## Webi (22. Januar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> ja, ich werde auch eine kleine Spielpause einlegen  und mich ein anderes MMO zuwenden.
> Ich hab mein alten Account von Star Wars Galaxies wieder reaktiviert ... mal sehen was sich da tut


Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal 2-3 Monate Pause eingelegt. Du kommst zurück und dann machts wieder Spaß.


----------



## Vaisser (22. Januar 2011)

Finde Cata ziemlich schlecht designt. Erst rauscht man in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit durch Levelzonen, die an Leichtigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten sind. mit 85 besorgt man sich in den Normalinstanzen innerhalb von 1 oder 2 Tagen seine Grundausrüstung und dann lässt einen Blizzard in den Heroes voll gegen die Wand laufen. Ein langsamer ansteigender Schwierigkeitsgrad wäre hier sicher sinnvoll gewesen. Ausserdem muss man sich fragen warum die Ruffraktionen so easy gestaltet sind, das man praktisch innerhalb 1 Woche überall auf ehrfüchtig ist, sollte man es drauf anlegen. Twinken macht auch keinen Spass mehr da man kaum noch was von der Welt sieht weil man Ep hinten und vorne reingeschoben kriegt. Für mich sieht das so aus als wäre WOW nur noch für eine bestimmte Klientel designt die möglicht schnell raiden gehen will und für die das Leveln/twinken/Ruf farmen nur unnötig aufhält.

Trostlosigkeit überkommt mich als Gelegenheitrollenspieler auch, wenn ich die zerstörte alte Welt ansehen muss. Das schöne Menethil total zerstört, mein geliebtes ehemals idyllisches Loch Modan eine ausgetrocknete Schlammgrube - das Gnomenviertel in Dun Morogh eine grünlich stinkende Kloake. Musste das wirklich sein?


----------



## Grushdak (22. Januar 2011)

Letztendlich kommt es doch auf das eigene Spielen an, wie schnell einem langweilig wird.
Das war bei TBC, WotLK auch nicht anders.


----------



## Derulu (22. Januar 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> *1.*Finde Cata ziemlich schlecht designt. Erst rauscht man in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit durch Levelzonen, die an Leichtigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten sind. mit 85 besorgt man sich in den Normalinstanzen innerhalb von 1 oder 2 Tagen seine Grundausrüstung und dann lässt einen Blizzard in den Heroes voll gegen die Wand laufen. Ein langsamer ansteigender Schwierigkeitsgrad wäre hier sicher sinnvoll gewesen. Ausserdem muss man sich fragen warum die Ruffraktionen so easy gestaltet sind, das man praktisch innerhalb 1 Woche überall auf ehrfüchtig ist, sollte man es drauf anlegen. Twinken macht auch keinen Spass mehr da man kaum noch was von der Welt sieht weil man Ep hinten und vorne reingeschoben kriegt. Für mich sieht das so aus als wäre WOW nur noch für eine bestimmte Klientel designt die möglicht schnell raiden gehen will und für die das Leveln/twinken/Ruf farmen nur unnötig aufhält.
> 
> *2.*Trostlosigkeit überkommt mich als Gelegenheitrollenspieler auch, wenn ich die zerstörte alte Welt ansehen muss. Das schöne Menethil total zerstört, mein geliebtes ehemals idyllisches Loch Modan eine ausgetrocknete Schlammgrube - das Gnomenviertel in Dun Morogh eine grünlich stinkende Kloake. Musste das wirklich sein?



@1.:Ich zitiere , frei übersetzt,einen Bluepost aus dem englischen Forum für Heiler:

Das Mindest-Itemlevel für heroische Instanzen bedeutet nicht, dass ab dann die heroischen Instanzen problemlos und ohne grosses Risiko bewältigt werden können. Das Mindestlevel besagt nur, dass man ab dann nicht mehr hoffnungslos an den ersten Mobgruppen verloren ist. Vielleicht sollten die, die sich beschweren, dass die Instanzen mit dem Mindestitemlevel viel zu schwer und unspielbar sind, sich zuerst noch ausführlicher mit den normalen Instanzen beschäftigen, und sowohl dort als auch durch gecraftete und durch Ruf bei den Fraktionen ihre Ausrüstung verbessern, denn so ist das System eigentlich gedacht. Bessere Ausrüstung bedeutet immer eine "Vereinfachung" und so haben wir aktuell das System auch geplant (Anm.: Der Bluepost war zwar zu den Beschwerden von Heilern, allerdings kann man das schön auf alle Klassen bzw. Aufgaben beziehen)

@ 2. Das ist Geschmackssache, vielen gefällt genau das und meine einung ist, dass eine vollkommene Überarbeitung der 6 Jahre (!!!) alten Gebiete dringend nötig war, das ganze wirkt inzwischen stimmiger und mit der Geschichte besser in Einklang als zuvor.


----------



## Deadwool (22. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Letztendlich kommt es doch auf das eigene Spielen an, wie schnell einem langweilig wird.
> Das war bei TBC, WotLK auch nicht anders.



ja, aber noch nie kam der Punkt so schnell wie bei dieser Erweiterung
BC hab ich fast ein Jahr lang begeistert gezockt bis mir langweilig wurde, Lich King noch etwa 3 Monate, und in Cata kam die Unlust schon nach knapp vier Wochen. Das Raiden macht mir noch Spass zur Zeit, aber die Zeit dazwischen loge ich mich nicht mal mehr ein.


----------



## Super PePe (22. Januar 2011)

Es hat ja eindeutig nichts mit WoW zu tun. Er beschreibt eine allgemeine Sättigung vom Konsum. Und sofern man ausser Konsum in seinem Leben nichts "gelernt" hat, kann einem die entstehende Leere aufs Gemüt schlagen. Die sogenannte lustlose Langeweile ereilt einen und man muss sich mit seinen Stimmen beschäftigen. Man versucht Ersatzdrogen um dies zu unterdrücken. Doch nichts hilft. Armes Mensch das . Aber es steht mir nicht zu das zu beurteilen oder Mutmassungen an zustellen. Ich mag meine Muse. Lerne sie einfach zu lieben


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2011)

Bragos schrieb:


> Mir fehlt einfach das Gefühl „ Hey dafür haste Tage oder Wochenlang gespielt und endlich haste die Belohnung die ich wollte". Es fehlt einfach das „Zuckerle" zwischen drin.



Ich glaube, das "Zuckerle", wie du es so schön nennst, muss man sich selbst suchen.

Natürlich wird WoW irgendwann auch mal langweilig - vorallem dann wenn man es häufiger spielt. Vllt sogar *zu *häufig. 
Wenn man wegen des schlechten Wetters oder aus anderen Gründen an die Bude gefesselt ist, und gerne zocken möchte, aber keine Lust verspürt, schaut man halt nen Film oder sonstiges.

Ich glaube, wir brauchen nicht darüber zu diskutieren, was es für andere Möglichkeiten gibt, seine Freizeit zu gestalten.  
Das weiß doch eigentlich jeder selbst.


In Sachen WoW und "Zuckerle", ist es natürlich so, dass man sich selbst Ziele setzen kann.
Ich z.B. hatte einige Zeit lang eine Gilde, hatte dann aber keine Lust mehr drauf, habe die Gilde verlassen. Dann hatte ich viel Lust auf PVP und habe einige Tage nur PVP gespielt. Irgendwann hing es mir ein wenig zum Hals raus, dann hab ich mal wieder 1-2 Heros gemacht. Die dauerten lange und es war was anderes. Da ich noch kein tolles Flugreittier außer dem Standard Ogrimmar Viech habe, erfarme ich mir nur per Ruf einen weißen Drachen.
Das dauert ewig lang weil man soviele Reittiere sammeln muss, aber man schafft jeden Tag ein kleines Stück. 

Wenn man natürlich schon beim Einloggen Langeweile verspürt oder bei dem Versuch das zutun, dann sollte man es einfach auslassen und einige Tage was anderes machen. Vllt kommt dann die persönliche Erleuchtung dass man einfach sein Abo abmeldet.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Shooter haben sich seitdem ein wenig gewandelt. Wobei ich als Knirps auch schon gern Doom 1 oder Duke Nukem gespielt habe.



Nicht zum besseren. Man rennt rum und macht bäm bäm. Ich bekomm da nur nen Schlaf-Flash.


----------



## Terminsel (22. Januar 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Shooter spielen wird nie langweilig.



Der einzige Shooter, den ich jemals spannend fand, war F.E.A.R.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Der einzige Shooter, den ich jemals spannend fand, war F.E.A.R.



F.E.A.R war hammer.
Bekomme richtig lust das Game wieder zu installieren.


----------



## Klos1 (22. Januar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Moment verspüre ich das Gefühl einer gähnenden Leere in WoW.
> Nicht das ich InGame nichts zu tun hätte, wie Berufe leveln, tägliche heroische Instanzen Besuchen, tägl. Quests, und noch viele andere Dinge, wie Twinken uns so weiter.
> ...



Such dir ein anderes Hobby. Du könntest nen Swingerclub aufmachen, oder so. Ist auch ganz nett.


----------



## Su-Si (22. Januar 2011)

Bragos schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist mir eben zu Langatmig geworden.




Da diese Ansicht immer wieder vertreten wird, gibbet auch immer weider den gleichen Hinweis darauf, dass Classic noch 100x langatmiger war.


Für mich persönlich war BC auch die schönste Zeit - ich darf das sagen, denn im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 1 Mio Nörglern fand ich die Erweiterung direkt klasse. Ich weiss aber noch, wie damals alle den Untergang von Wow beschworen...^^


----------



## DerHutmacher (22. Januar 2011)

CounterStrike:s WCS Mod  best
Hab leider genau das selbe problem, ich log mich nurnoch ein um verschiedene Chars bis lvl 10 zu machen, bis dann die langeweile überhand nimmt, aber gänzlich will ich auf den restbezahlten Monat nicht verzichten ^^ danach eeerstmal Pause.
Ich werd wohl eben Cs:s weiterzocken, Minecraft, evtl Hdro, vllt besorg ich mirn weiteres Warcraft Buch. Gibts Garrys mod eig noch?


----------



## Jesbi (22. Januar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> im Moment verspüre ich das Gefühl einer gähnenden Leere in WoW.
> Nicht das ich InGame nichts zu tun hätte, wie Berufe leveln, tägliche heroische Instanzen Besuchen, tägl. Quests, und noch viele andere Dinge, wie Twinken uns so weiter.



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen, habe meinen Account auch erstmal auf Eis gelegt.
Bei mir spielt dabei zwar auch das RL eine große Rolle, da ich zur Zeit viel um die Ohren habe aber beim dritten oder vierten Mal durch Vashj ìr verging mir die Lust aufs Leveln, Berufe skillen und farmen.
Die rnd Instanzgruppen haben mir wohl den Rest an Motivation genommen, mag Pech sein aber die meisten sind ungeduldig und unhöflich.



Farstar schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich nur WoW Müde und brauche mal eine Pause!?



So sieht es sicher aus, Abo abmelden und abwarten, entweder packt dich irgendwann wieder die Lust auf WoW oder eben nicht.



Farstar schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal sehr gerne ein anderes MMO Spielen, außer WoW, aber nichts hat bei mir eine Langzeitmotivation!?



Ich würde Dir vielleicht raten nichts mit Langzeitmotivation zu suchen, spiel einfach mehrere Games immer ein bisschen.
Wenn ich Lust und Laune habe wechsel ich zur Zeit immer hin und her, etwas MMO mit HdRo, etwas Strategie mit CoHo, etwas Offline mit Two Worlds 2 oder Warcraft 3 und wenn es mal was kurzes für zwischendurch sein soll zock ich ne Runde Pflanzen gegen Zombies.

Ansonsten antesten was auf dem Markt ist und es kommen ja in diesem Jahr noch ein paar neue Games auf den Markt.

Sechs Jahre WoW ist ne lange Zeit, da hat man sich mal ne Auszeit verdient. 

mfg


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Da diese Ansicht immer wieder vertreten wird, gibbet auch immer weider den gleichen Hinweis darauf, dass Classic noch 100x langatmiger war.



Und was ändert dass an der Meinung dass die aktuelle Situation zu langatmig ist?
Nur weils früher schlimmer war muss man sich nicht mit der heutigen Situation zufrieden geben.


----------



## Bragos (22. Januar 2011)

Su-Si schrieb:


> Da diese Ansicht immer wieder vertreten wird, gibbet auch immer weider den gleichen Hinweis darauf, dass Classic noch 100x langatmiger war.
> 
> 
> Für mich persönlich war BC auch die schönste Zeit - ich darf das sagen, denn im Gegensatz zu gefühlt 1 Mio Nörglern fand ich die Erweiterung direkt klasse. Ich weiss aber noch, wie damals alle den Untergang von Wow beschworen...^^




Du darfst dabei eines nicht vergessen. Damals war das Spiel neu auf dem Markt, war Faszinierend und es gab immer was neues zu Endeckten was man bis dato nicht kannte. Es gab kein vergleichbares Spiel das einem Onlinespieler solche Freiheiten gewährte.  Für jemanden der erst vor kurzen angefangen hat wird diese Welt mit anderen Augen sehen. Das ist heute wie in einer schlechten Beziehung, mit der Zeit kommt eine Routine. Man lebt halt zusammen mehr nicht Wenn da keinen neuen Schwung rein kommt ist irgendwann alles vorbei. Wenn man Ehrlich ist, wird immer das alte neu Verpackt und das Geschehen "drumherum" (sag ich mal) gibt einem den Rest dazu.

Wenn man Anfängt und eine gewisse Unlust verpürt sollte man mal eine Zeitlang Abstand nehmen und mal in sich kehren. Und sich die Frage stellen, was man mit dem was man tut erreichen will. Sollte ich wieder das Feeling bekomme fange ich natürlich auch wieder an, aber bis dahin hab eich eben keine Motivation das zu tun.


----------



## Minorjiel (22. Januar 2011)

Will mir echt nicht in den Kopf....vielleicht solltest Du nochmal über die Relationen deines Spielverhaltens nachdenken. Wenn mir irgendetwas, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache, nicht mehr gefällt oder keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann höre ich damit auf und mache etwas anderes. 

Wo liegt denn jetzt genau Dein Problem dabei?


----------



## Dabow (22. Januar 2011)

Das Gefühl kenne ich sehr gut!

Ich bin zur Zeit lediglich damit beschäftigt Koch zu skillen, demnach die Daily zu machen für die Kochpreise.

Dann mach ich jeden Tag die Juwe Q um die Marken zu bekommen.

Alchi und Juwe hab ich beide auf 525, mein PVP Gear ist ausgebaut mein PVE Gear ebenfalls ( der nächste Schritt für mich wäre Raiden, wozu ich aber keine Lust habe ). 
Ich binde mich ungern an feste Raidzeiten.

Meine 2 Twinks sind beide auf 85, richtig ausstatten? ,,, nö, keine Lust!

Ruf möchte ich nicht farmen - dann müsste ich in Instanzen ( 50min Wartezeit kotzen mich an )
Tanken im Dungeonfinder bei den GRP ? Nein danke !


Ich glaube, ich sollte auch mal ne Pause machen. Vielleicht hab ich dann wieder mehr Lust drauf.
Am 26 läuft mein Account aus. Ich denke, ich werd ihn dann erstmal so lassen =)


----------



## Blub Bekifft (23. Januar 2011)

Na ja, bin Alchi und hab mir zum Ziel gesetzt das Mount Rezept mit Archäologie zu holen und jedem in meiner Gilde seinem Main char einen Drachen zu machen. Bei meinen Losglück wird das bis zum nächsten Add dauern (Falls es kommt). Zu mehr hab ich keine Lust im Moment. Die innis sind zwar jetzt gut so dauern aber zu lange. Und selbst wenn da auch mal was für mich dabei ist ist sicher einer da der mir das wegwürfelt. Alles andere kenn ich schon, meine andere char leveln ist mir auch zu Blöde also mach ich das eben.


----------



## fereman (23. Januar 2011)

ich empfehle dir dc universe.
macht irre spass,lvln geht flott geniales pvp system und super schwere heroics ab 30.beim lvln kommste bei so gut wie jeder questreihe am ende in eine soloinstanz die mal leicht aber auch super schwer sein kann.desweiteren haste einen sehr netten chat sprich kein brachlandchat,keiner fragt dich nach deinen dps,gearscore etc...
ich selber hab wow 5 jahre lang gespielt.nach ulduar war bei mir die luft draussen.icc etc waren freeloot,alles wurde zu einfach.mit cata ist es genau das gegenteil.normale inis waren easy heroes nehmen raidausmasse an und machen mir einfach null bock.habe genau wie du alle moeglichen mmos angetestet wie hdro,aion diverse free mmo's aber nur bei dc online hats direkt beim ersten lvl so gekracht das es mich umgehauen hat.wow account auf eis gelegt.seid gestern bei dc auf max lvl und genau der endcontent bis jetzt ist mega genial gemacht...anderer pluspunkt ist das es keine reinen deutschen server gibt.sprich du zockst mit uk's franzosen spaniern,italienern etc und es macht mega fun.ausserdem lacht dich keiner aus wenn du mal schlechteres englisch schreibst hehe.wuerde es dir empfehlen mal zu testen


----------



## Kindgenius (23. Januar 2011)

Macht das so fun? Kann das jemand anderes noch behaupten? Gibts da vllt ne Trialversion?

Meine WoW-Zeit ist nämlich auch abgelaufen, alle Klassen durch, Main auf Hero und etwas Raid-status ausgebaut, Twinks kb zu leveln (Ich habe mir eigentlich vorgenommen, mir alle Quests genau anzuschauen und die Geschichte dahinter zu erfahren, aber man wird ja nach gefühlt 2 Quests Lvl Up...), Raid klappt RL-technisch nicht und Berufe skillen = lol.

Suche mir auch gerade eine Alternative, wie ich mein Geld und Zeit sinnlos verbraten kann. Offline habe ich genug und alle durchgespielt mit Bonus Misionen und etc xD

/e Oh wait, ich warte ja eig auf SW-The Old Replubic


----------



## Felix^^ (23. Januar 2011)

lemmi2 schrieb:


> Naja ich weis ned was Du willst?
> 
> Hast arbeit, freunde und genug bekannte anscheinend.Dann unternimm mit denen doch mal was.
> 
> Ich wäre froh wenn ich das hätte was Du hast.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Januar 2011)

Entweder du suchst dir andere Spiele, oder ein anderes MMO xD

Ich bin im Schicht dienst, da bleibt auch wenig Freizeit mit Freunden.. bei uns haben die meisten Fitness-Studios rund um die Uhr auf, das kann auch ein schönes Hobby sein 

Edit: Hab meinen Acc jetzt auslaufen lassen, nächste woche kommt Dead Space 2 und DC Univers zu mir nach hause, das wird mich erstmal bei laune halten


----------



## Progamer13332 (23. Januar 2011)

also wenn man in wow nicht raidet würde es mir auch langweiligwerden,also fang einfach damit an


----------



## Petrie (23. Januar 2011)

Ist bei mir auch von Zeit zu Zeit so.
Einfach auch mal eine Pause von z.B. 3-4 Wochen oder länger machen.
Die Vorschlöage ein anderes Spiel zu probieren ist auch nicht schlecht.
Dann kommt auch der Spaß wieder und das WoW doch das beste ist  ( ehrlich )


----------



## hyakiss25 (23. Januar 2011)

mir gehts auch grade so wie den TE , hatte mir von CATA mehr erhofft , nun langweile ich mich richtig so mit mein MAIN mache nur noch Daily mal ne non/hc ini raiden tuhe ich nicht kaum zeit dafür , überlege auch schon mal wieder ne WoW pause zu machen , leider findet sich kein GAME das mich von wow weg holen kann leider -.- habe schon Zick spiele getestet von Command & Conquer(tm) Alarmstufe Rot 3 + Addon , Medal of Honor STAR WARS™: THE FORCE UNLEASHED™ II , Two World , Anno reihe , Alpha Protocol usw. nix von den Games hat geholfen -.-


----------



## Moi dix Mois (23. Januar 2011)

Also echt- manche User hier tun so als wäre man geistig nicht ganz auf der Höhe blos weil man auf WoW momentan kein Bock hat und deshalb nach alternativen fragt. Wer so eine Ausdauer hat wie "Ihr" und sich durch täglich wiederholenden Ablauf alá "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" nicht demotivieren lässt ist entweder resistenz gegen Langeweile, übermotiviert ode hat einfach nen dachschaden. 

So schön die neue Welt aussieht-so anspruchsvoll die Inis und Raids geworden sein sollen (Kann ich net beurteilen-mein druide ruht sich im Hjial aus auf stufe 80,5)
Twinken ist eine Idee vorallen wenn man durch die umgestalteten gebiete ziehen darf aber es wird am Spielsystem nichts ändern- töte dies, suche das, sammel jenes und bring es dorthin.
Mein Acc ruht auch seit dem 22.12. bis ??? - keine ahnung wann ich wieder anfange- .

Wenn du abwechslung suchst. Ich spiel mom BF BC2 und es macht richtig fun wenn man ordentliche server hat. ne Runde starcraft2 tower defense oder andere funmaps sind auch immer gut. 

An MMO würde ich zum beispiel garnichts zocken wollen weil, wenn man auf das eine MMO scho keinen richtigen Bock mehr hat wird einem ein anderes MMO auch recht schnell langweilig.

Versuch es mal mit unterschiedlichen Gengre: Ich würde empfehlen Dead Space, Ceville (recht lustiges knobbel Adventure) , Dead Rising 2 -Zombies schnetzeln ohne ende, SAW- war auch recht interessant.
wenn garnichts geht versuch mal Worms reloaded, Mafia1 die offene Welt, Teeworlds(Shooter in 2d mit Kirby ähnlichen Figuren) oder Minecraft ^^

in dem Sinne


----------



## Tikume (23. Januar 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Also echt- manche User hier tun so als wäre man geistig nicht ganz auf der Höhe blos weil man auf WoW momentan kein Bock hat und deshalb nach alternativen fragt. Wer so eine Ausdauer hat wie "Ihr" und sich durch täglich wiederholenden Ablauf alá "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" nicht demotivieren lässt ist entweder resistenz gegen Langeweile, übermotiviert ode hat einfach nen dachschaden.



Das Problem ist doch wenn die Leute keinen Bock haben, es trotzdem weiter spielen und keine Ahnung haben was sie mit sich anfangen sollen.


----------



## fereman (23. Januar 2011)

Petrie schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch von Zeit zu Zeit so.
> Einfach auch mal eine Pause von z.B. 3-4 Wochen oder länger machen.
> Die Vorschlöage ein anderes Spiel zu probieren ist auch nicht schlecht.
> Dann kommt auch der Spaß wieder und das WoW doch das beste ist  ( ehrlich )




lol??????

die wow zeit ist lange vorbei xD
mal im ernst.cata hat so viel versprochen und ist meiner meinung nach genauso wenn nicht noch schlimmer gescheitert als wotlk.in der beta hies es das ein lvl up so lang dauert wie 2-3 wotlk lvl.davon merkt man aber nix.inis sind schwere das ist wohl war.jedoch brauch man als dd wenn man keine ausweichmoeglichkeit auf tank oder heal hat ca 1 stunde um in ne ini zu kommen wenn du nicht grad in einer gilde bist.selbst dann kenne ich genug leute die in gilden sind und trotzdem den db nutzen weil keiner bock hat auf heroes.auf 85 ist meistens aus oben genannten gruenden das gleiche wie in wotlk am ende angesagt.farmen,berufe skillen etc...
dafuer zahl ich keine 13 euro im monat.neue welt reizt mich auch nicht wirklich.gibt zwar gute ecken aber das reicht nicht um spieler bei laune zu halten.meiner meinung ist cata schrott und das ist nicht nur meine meinung sondern die meinung mehrerer spieler.jemand der neu ist in wow findet das evtl ganz ok.fuer mich der seid 5 jahren wow spielt nicht mehr.


----------



## imbaaapala (23. Januar 2011)

Oh man, an alle " Heroes sind scheiße, 50 min Wartezeit weil ich DD bin, meine Gilde ist scheiße, Cata ist größerer Floß als WOTLK", dann geht doch!
Selber Schuld wenn ihr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, keinen Tank spielen wollt. Haupt sache ihr geht endlich, dann sind wieder gscheite Leute im Dungeonbrowser und die Server werden wieder leerer. Außerdem kann Blizz die Raids und Inis NOCH schwerer machen, weil man dann keine Rücksicht auf Casuals nehmen muss. Für meinen Teil sind nur noch HC Erfolge eine Herausforderung und nicht mal die so wirklich. Raids sind knackig und gefallen mir sehr gut, ich hab bei gott noch nicht alles down, bin aber offen für immer schwereres... Und wisst ihr warum ich mit schwerem Content kein Problem habe, egal ob HC oder Raid ? Ich habe ne HC Stamm, und ne Raidgilde... Blizzard hat das für Team-Spieler konzipiert.. deswegen scheitern auch 95% aller RND-Gruppen! Sucht euch eine Spielergemeinschaft oder verlasst das Spiel, wenn ihr mit ihm ein Problem habt !


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2011)

fereman schrieb:


> lol??????
> 
> die wow zeit ist lange vorbei xD
> mal im ernst.cata hat so viel versprochen und ist meiner meinung nach genauso wenn nicht noch schlimmer gescheitert als wotlk.in der beta hies es das ein lvl up so lang dauert wie 2-3 wotlk lvl.davon merkt man aber nix.inis sind schwere das ist wohl war.jedoch brauch man als dd wenn man keine ausweichmoeglichkeit auf tank oder heal hat ca 1 stunde um in ne ini zu kommen wenn du nicht grad in einer gilde bist.selbst dann kenne ich genug leute die in gilden sind und trotzdem den db nutzen weil keiner bock hat auf heroes.auf 85 ist meistens aus oben genannten gruenden das gleiche wie in wotlk am ende angesagt.farmen,berufe skillen etc...
> dafuer zahl ich keine 13 euro im monat.neue welt reizt mich auch nicht wirklich.gibt zwar gute ecken aber das reicht nicht um spieler bei laune zu halten.meiner meinung ist cata schrott und das ist nicht nur meine meinung sondern die meinung mehrerer spieler.jemand der neu ist in wow findet das evtl ganz ok.fuer mich der seid 5 jahren wow spielt nicht mehr.



Du kannst aber dem Spiel nicht die Schuld geben, dass die Leute keinen Tank spielen wollen, was dazu führt, dass du 40 Minuten pro Ini warten musst.
Die Leute suchen sich das ja selbst aus. Klar, wenn man nur ne halbe Stunde Zeit hat zum zocken, klappt das eben nicht. Dann kann man aber auch andere Dinge machen wie PVP.
Wer daran keinen Spass hat, nun der muss eben für sich entscheiden ob ihm das Spiel genug bietet. Wenn nicht, kündigt man halt sein Abo, fertich.


----------



## fereman (23. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Du kannst aber dem Spiel nicht die Schuld geben, dass die Leute keinen Tank spielen wollen, was dazu führt, dass du 40 Minuten pro Ini warten musst.
> Die Leute suchen sich das ja selbst aus. Klar, wenn man nur ne halbe Stunde Zeit hat zum zocken, klappt das eben nicht. Dann kann man aber auch andere Dinge machen wie PVP.
> Wer daran keinen Spass hat, nun der muss eben für sich entscheiden ob ihm das Spiel genug bietet. Wenn nicht, kündigt man halt sein Abo, fertich.



ich geb ja keinem die schuld das er kein tank/heal spielen will.ich spiele beides sowie auch dd's.ich spreche einfach nur von mir.meiner meinung nach entwickelt sich das spiel nicht weiter.ich selber spiele selber nicht mehr wow.weils einfach keinen spass mehr macht .bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen ob er spielt oder nicht.ich habe fuer mich in dc universe nunmal das gefunden was mir in wow gefehlt hat.mein spielspass


----------



## Herz des Phönix (23. Januar 2011)

Zu den Ini wartezeiten:
Man muss ja nicht dumm in OG/SW rumstehen,
dann würde mir WoW auch langweilig werden.
Man kann mit Freunden chatten, Dailys,
AH, berufe, usw.


----------



## vincentgdg (23. Januar 2011)

Bei mir scheint auch schon lang die Luft raus zu sein. Hatte 6 Monate Pause gemacht, dann wurde ich Cata-Betatester und fand das schon recht langweilig.
Habe mir dann trotzdem die Erweiterung geholt und seitdem heute das drittemal gespielt. Irgendwie war es wohl Geldvergeudung.
Die "Aha-Effekte" gibts halt nicht mehr und ich denke, einen Char spiel ich auf 85 und dann kommt das Spiel in den Schrank sozusagen. Wundert mich eh, wie Leute nach den ganzen Jahren mit relativ kleinen Neuerungen immer noch dermaßen spielsüchtig sein können. Ok, die Inis und Raids sollen wieder anspruchsvoller geworden sein, aber im Endeffekt lernt man eine Rotation auswendig und das wars. :-)

Warhammer finde ich übrigens eine gute Alternative für einige Monate. Aion ist auch nicht übel. Beides kann man mittlerweile kostenlos spielen (Aion mit privaten Servern).

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Neratex (23. Januar 2011)

Bei mir ist auch die Luft raus,
ich habe auch Verschiedene MMORPGs ausprobiert und doch hat es mich lange beei WoW gehalten.
Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit macht ein Spiel einfach keinen Spass mehr egal wie oft neues dazu kommt.
Ich werde mir nun mal DC Universe Online angucken da dies doch ein sehr interessantes Spiel zu sein scheint 

Hoffe du findest deinen Weg aus der Langeweile 
MfG


----------



## Tikume (24. Januar 2011)

Neratex schrieb:


> Hoffe du findest deinen Weg aus der Langeweile



Spätestens wenn er aus der Schule ist und nen Job hat lässt die Langeweile schlagartig nach. Und falls nicht dann spätestens wenn Frau und Kind dazukommen


----------



## Turican (24. Januar 2011)

NewRagnar24X schrieb:


> wird genauso öde, ich spiele CoD MW2 und CoD Blackops , im multiplayer und es ödet voll an




Das sind auch die anspruchlosesten Shooter die es jemals gab.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gz, du hast die Erfahrung gemacht, auf etwas keine Lust zu haben.
> 
> Letztens haben wir Pizza bestellt, ich hatte keine Lust auf Pizza, da hab ich mir Pasta al Forno bestellt. Das war echt irre und alle haben im Kreis getanzt und dabei versaute Lieder gesungen.



genial genial genial xD



also ich weiß nich wie du zu counter-strike stehst, aber in den bestimmt 10 jahren die ich zocke kam nicht 1x ne zeit auf in der es mir zu langweilig wurde...

aber is sicherlich geschmackssache...


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

hallo!

ich bin ego's doppelpost. ich schließe mich an und empfehle css


----------



## Loina (24. Januar 2011)

moin 
css ist schon sehr weit weggeholt,das kann man mal 10 min spielen dann war es das auch.
Als neuling verlierst du sogar dort schneller die lust,wenn man auf den falschen server landet.
Da kriegste headshots am laufenden meter.
Oder du trainierst erst mal 2-3 wochen gegen bots,dann kriegste es velleicht ein bissle hin.

Aber fakt ist der threadersteller sucht wenn eine alternative,und kein shooter.

das ist das gleiche als wenn du ein vegetarier,sagst es mal den big mäc der schmeckt auch gut.


----------



## Loina (24. Januar 2011)

moin 
css ist schon sehr weit weggeholt,das kann man mal 10 min spielen dann war es das auch.
Als neuling verlierst du sogar dort schneller die lust,wenn man auf den falschen server landet.
Da kriegste headshots am laufenden meter.
Oder du trainierst erst mal 2-3 wochen gegen bots,dann kriegste es velleicht ein bissle hin.

Aber fakt ist der threadersteller sucht wenn eine alternative,und kein shooter.

das ist das gleiche als wenn du ein vegetarier,sagst es mal den big mäc der schmeckt auch gut.


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

Ach Gottchen, mal wieder ein, "ichhöreaufweilmirlangweiligistundichbinzufaulmirselbsteineBeschäftigungzusuchenalsohelftmir"-Thread.
Gähn, hierzu werde ich nur flamen, so oder so ist das Thema ausgelutscht und spätestens auf der 2en Seite wird nur noch über völlig andere Themen geschrieben oder einige Leute kommen nicht miteinander klar und dissen sich.


----------



## XschandfleckX (24. Januar 2011)

Lieber TE:

Ich tendiere zu den schon geschriebenen Ratschlägen, das du einfach eine Pause einlegen solltest. 
Es kann aber auch ganz net sein, wenn man sich mit einem guten Freund oder ähnlichem hin setzt und noch einmal von ganz vorne anfängt. Ohne Streß, ohne Accountgebundene Items, das neu gestaltete Azeroth genießen.

Ich habe kurz vor dem BC Ende aufgehört, weil ich es satt war. Drei 70`er mit Ruf/Items/Berufe etc. standen blöd rum. Dann habe ich ca. acht Wochen nach release von WotLK mal in das Addon rein geschaut und gemerkt, das ich meine Pause noch verlängern muss *lach* Ähnlich wie bei dir, stellt man irgendwann fest, das es immer wieder die gleiche "Scheiße" ist. Die Fraktionen heißen anders, die Vorkommen beim Bergbau sind Blau statt Grün und du spielst im Schnee, anstatt auf einer grünen Wiese. Die obligatorische: "Schwing dich auf ein flatter Ding und bombe XY aus" Quest, inklusive. In der Mitte von LK habe ich dann einen Char auf 80 gebracht, mit mäßiger Spiellaune und sehr unregelmäßigen Onlinezeiten.
Erst kurz vor Ende kam die Spiellaune zurück und darauf bezieht sich mein Tip oben. Als meine Frau sich entschieden hat, ebenfalls zu zocken, habe ich meine Spielfreude wieder neu entdeckt. Ich habe dann mit ihr zusammen noch einmal auf LvL 1 angefangen. Anstatt Langeweile und sinnloses Ruf pushen etc., lvln wir jetzt genauso gemütlich einen Goblin durch das neue Azeroth. Für mich als "alten Hasen" (sechs Jahre WoW) hält das neu überarbeitete Azeroth noch einiges an Spielfreude bereit.

Vielleicht solltest du auch die Prioritäten in Azeroth anders ansiedeln. Ich habe mich zum Beispiel dazu entschieden, nicht mehr zu raiden. 

Zu den Tips mit den Shootern: Für Shooter muss man aber auch der "richtige" Mensch sein. Mich öden Shooter schon nach fünf Minuten an und ich bekomme regelmäßig die Krise, wenn ich im Laden stehe und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Game bin. Shooter,Shooter, Shooter... Gerade im Konsolen Bereich kommt irgendwie (gefühlt) nichts anderes mehr. Und die sind noch Einfallsloser wie WoW Addons. Knall, Peng... Ob Aliens, Nazis, Zombies... Ob klassische Schrotflinte oder Plasmakanone... Seid Wolfenstein, Doom und Quake ist das auch immer wieder der gleiche Mist *lach*


----------



## ufzu (24. Januar 2011)

@TE: da ich schon auf der ersten Seite sinnlose Kommentare gelesen habe,hier ein evtl. nützlicher von mir:

Mach einfach mal ne WoW Pause ! Setz dir selber mal einen Monat fest und wenn du danach immer noch keinen bock drauf hast,dann häng einen weiteren Monat dran.
In dieser Zeit kannste auch mal was anderes Spielen,Shooter hab ich hier gelesen is auch mal ne abwechslung,also Counter Strike,Battle Field und der gleichen.
Vielleicht interessieren dich auch mal kleine 1x Rollenspiele wie "Call of Cthulhu" welches eine schöne Story und auch ein paar knifflige Rätsel hat.

Das deine WoW zeit abgelaufen ist,mag ich mal zu bezweifeln,es kommt bei jedem mal die Zeit wo er eine Pause braucht.
Ich selber hab auch schonmal einen Monat ne Pause gemacht und ein Kumpel genauso,beide spielen wir aber wieder.
Wenn du jeden Tag mehrere Stunden Auto oder LKW fährst,brauchst du irgentwann auch mal ne Pause vom Fahren.

Außer PC Games gibts ja auch noch andere Tätigkeiten die du in deiner Freizeit machen kannst,wenn du als Kind vielleicht schonmal davon geträumt hast,ein Model Flugzeug zu haben,dann kannste sowas mal angehen,dazu gibts auch ne gute Seite wo man die Arbeitsschritte bei verschiedenen Flugzeugen sehen kann usw (glaub "Warbirdforum" war das) !
Wenn du ein Naturmensch bist und ein paar Meter Rasen oder sowas hast,verschönere diesen doch mal mit nem Steingarten oder sowas,auch nen Gewächshaus kann zum Hobby werden.
Irgentwas gibts bestimmt was du schon immer mal machen wolltest,es aber sonst nicht konntest oder wegen WoW einfach nicht wolltest !

Lass uns auch ruhig mal wissen,was du nun so in deiner Freizeit machst !

In diesem Sinne

MfG


----------



## ufzu (24. Januar 2011)

@TE: da ich schon auf der ersten Seite sinnlose Kommentare gelesen habe,hier ein evtl. nützlicher von mir:

Mach einfach mal ne WoW Pause ! Setz dir selber mal einen Monat fest und wenn du danach immer noch keinen bock drauf hast,dann häng einen weiteren Monat dran.
In dieser Zeit kannste auch mal was anderes Spielen,Shooter hab ich hier gelesen is auch mal ne abwechslung,also Counter Strike,Battle Field und der gleichen.
Vielleicht interessieren dich auch mal kleine 1x Rollenspiele wie "Call of Cthulhu" welches eine schöne Story und auch ein paar knifflige Rätsel hat.

Das deine WoW zeit abgelaufen ist,mag ich mal zu bezweifeln,es kommt bei jedem mal die Zeit wo er eine Pause braucht.
Ich selber hab auch schonmal einen Monat ne Pause gemacht und ein Kumpel genauso,beide spielen wir aber wieder.
Wenn du jeden Tag mehrere Stunden Auto oder LKW fährst,brauchst du irgentwann auch mal ne Pause vom Fahren.

Außer PC Games gibts ja auch noch andere Tätigkeiten die du in deiner Freizeit machen kannst,wenn du als Kind vielleicht schonmal davon geträumt hast,ein Model Flugzeug zu haben,dann kannste sowas mal angehen,dazu gibts auch ne gute Seite wo man die Arbeitsschritte bei verschiedenen Flugzeugen sehen kann usw (glaub "Warbirdforum" war das) !
Wenn du ein Naturmensch bist und ein paar Meter Rasen oder sowas hast,verschönere diesen doch mal mit nem Steingarten oder sowas,auch nen Gewächshaus kann zum Hobby werden.
Irgentwas gibts bestimmt was du schon immer mal machen wolltest,es aber sonst nicht konntest oder wegen WoW einfach nicht wolltest !

Lass uns auch ruhig mal wissen,was du nun so in deiner Freizeit machst !

In diesem Sinne

MfG


----------



## Qwalle (24. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gewagte These. Hinter Deckung zu hüpfen und im richtigen Moment wieder hervorzukommen und Dauerfeuer zu machen, wird mit der Zeit auch langweilig. Aiming gibt es doch seit CS 1.5 nicht mehr.



Möchtegern-Semi-Professionelle Aussage ohne Gehalt.
Obwohl: So, wie Du es beschreibst, gibt's Dein "Aiming" seit 1.5 echt nicht mehr ^^
Das mit dem Dauerfeuer ist CS:Source 

@TE
Entweder ist es nur eine "Phase" oder es ist tatsächlich so, dass Du einfach "satt" bist.

Probiere einfach andere Genres aus und schaue, ob Du da etwas für Dich findest (eventuell reicht ja auch ein anderer Titel - vllt. sogar ein F2P-MMO, wo Du keine "Verpflichtungen" auf Grund einer monatlichen Gebühr hast.

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

So far.
Azu


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

Es ist aber, wie es ist.
In Titeln wie CS oder BF pusht man sein Ego mit Kills und kann sich von anderen abheben.
In MMOs ist dies genauso, man hebt sich von der Masse ab, indem man Erfolge vorweist, die schwer zu bekommen sind.
Ist dies dem Spieler durch Arbeit, Familie o.ä. nicht mehr möglich, weil keine Zeit dafür, gibt er das MMO auf, weil der 
gewünschte Erfolg nicht mehr eintritt und es schwer wird, mit progressorientierten Spielern mitzuhalten. 
Aber natürlich ist daran das Spiel Schuld, nicht der Spieler.


----------



## Farstar (24. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie schon geschrieben, bedanke ich mich für die vielen Tipps und den vielen netten und weniger netten Unterhaltungen hier! 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht das dass so eine Diskussionswelle auslösen würde 
Ich verstehe so manche Aufregung ganz und gar nicht wenn man an WoW eine Kritik äußert, weil einige sehen es überhaupt nicht gerne, und mir kommt es so vor, als würde man Sie Privat bzw. ihre Person angreifen!

Naja, ich hab eigentlich nur meine derzeitige Situation und meine Empfindungen gegen das Spiel geäußert, und dafür sind "eigentlich" Foren dazu da wenn man seine Kritik und Äußerungen etc. mit anderen (mit)teilen möchte!?
Ob man nun seinen Kommentar dazu abgeben möchte sei dahingestellt, aber wenn, dann sollte man wenigstens seine Wortwahl pflegen, und nicht über alles und jedem herziehen so wie in vielen anderen Foren ... das ist nicht so schön  
Mir ist leider entgangen, und dafür auch ein Sorry von mir, dass es noch mehrere solcher Themen wie dieses hier gibt, aber das führt leider dazu, wenn man so wie ich, ein seltener Forenbesucher ist 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blub Bekifft (24. Januar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das "Zuckerle", wie du es so schön nennst, muss man sich selbst suchen.
> 
> Natürlich wird WoW irgendwann auch mal langweilig - vorallem dann wenn man es häufiger spielt. Vllt sogar *zu *häufig.
> Wenn man wegen des schlechten Wetters oder aus anderen Gründen an die Bude gefesselt ist, und gerne zocken möchte, aber keine Lust verspürt, schaut man halt nen Film oder sonstiges.
> ...



Du bist Dir aber im klaren darüber, das man sich hier nichts erspielen kann. Man Kämpft für das besonders süße Zuckele immer gegen einen Zufallsgenerator das merke ich gerade wieder beim buddeln. Bei den Zwergen konnte ich schon seit drei Wochen nicht mehr buddeln, nur mal so Bemerkt. 

Ich Denke heute noch zurück an die Classic Zeit wo ich auch mal dran war diese Verarsche nicht mehr mitzumachen. Für diese Schildkrötenquest wo man ( damals ) 7 Zungen Farmen sollte waren es satte 19 reine Spielstunden, für den Schnupftabak quest in BB 13 Std netto. Während dieser Zeit habe ich viel Spieler kommen und gehen sehen die sogar mich in einer Gruppe eingeladen hatten und mir helfen wollte, was nichts brachte. Von den vielen Raidloot die nie dropten mal ganz zu schweigen Über solche Rekorde spricht natürlich niemand, warum auch. Egal , ich setzte mir da immer Limits, wenn ich das  nicht bekomme wofür ich meinen Einsatz bringe ( was bisher immer der Fall war) dann Pfeiff ich drauf.   

Ansonsten, pascht scho  

@ TE

Vielleicht wird’s auch mich mal packen wo ich sage das jetzt Schluss ist, das Leben ist doch so schön und voller Blödsinn den man mal gemacht haben sollte oda? WoW war dann eben ein teil davon. Wünsche Dir viel Glück und eine gute Reise und hoffe das Du Deinen Weg finden mögest.


----------



## Keelin20 (25. Januar 2011)

Also ich hab damals begeistert BC gezockt, es gibt auch im aktuellen Content keinen einzigen Bosskampf der so gut gestaltet ist wie der gegen Illidan oder Kaelthas in FDS.
Die Raids aus BT waren meiner Meinung nach eh die besten, während Random im Pechschwingenhort schon gute Erfolge zu erzielen sind, konnte man in BT keine Erfolge mit Randoms erzielen.

Damals löste sich unser Raid nach und auf nachdem Illidan immer öfter und schneller gefallen ist. Wir haben dann den dreiviertelten Raid mit Randoms bestückt. Es war einfach verdammt hart denen klar zu machen wie man etwa einen Teron Blutschatten bezwingt ohne das die Geister den Raid zerlegen. Oder das Gruppenzusammenspiel gegen Siedeblut... da konntest du mit Randoms kaum was erreichen.

WotlK waren Idiotensicher, jeder Noob konnte sich Items farmen. WotlK sagte mir auch sonst sogut wie gar nicht zu, die Items und Rüssisteile sahen größtenteils grottenschlecht aus. Ich hab dann einmal den Content von Ulduar gesehen und danach hörte ich ebenfalls auf mit WoW. Als ich las es kommt ein neues AddOn sagte ich dass ich es mir nicht holen werde. Aber einige Tage nach dem erscheinen hat mein Cousin es mir einfach vorbeigebracht und ich hab es mit nem Probeaccount angetestet. Aber schon die ersten paar Stunden haben mich wieder zum verweilen eingeladen. Hyial fand ich ganz schön, auch Vashir war mal was ganz neues. Als ich kurz vor 81 war habe ich es mir gekauft und ziemlich zügig auf 85 gelevelt. Man muss wirklich ne zeitlang Pause machen damit einem die Lust wieder packt.

Wie schon erwähnt wurde, wenn man die Lust verliert kommt sie auch nicht mehr, also erstmal pausieren das ist mein Rat


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> *Also ich hab damals begeistert BC gezockt, es gibt auch im aktuellen Content keinen einzigen Bosskampf der so gut gestaltet ist wie der gegen Illidan oder Kaelthas in FDS.
> *Die Raids aus BT waren meiner Meinung nach eh die besten, während Random im Pechschwingenhort schon gute Erfolge zu erzielen sind, konnte man in BT keine Erfolge mit Randoms erzielen.
> 
> Damals löste sich unser Raid nach und auf nachdem Illidan immer öfter und schneller gefallen ist. Wir haben dann den dreiviertelten Raid mit Randoms bestückt. Es war einfach verdammt hart denen klar zu machen wie man etwa einen Teron Blutschatten bezwingt ohne das die Geister den Raid zerlegen. Oder das Gruppenzusammenspiel gegen Siedeblut... da konntest du mit Randoms kaum was erreichen.
> ...



Wie kannst du, ohne den aktuellen Raidcontent selbst gespielt zu haben, darüber eine Aussage machen?
Die Bosse sind im Schwierigkeitsgrad locker vergleichbar mit Illidan & Konsorten.


----------



## Elathar (25. Januar 2011)

Ich kann den TE nachfühlen. 

Ich selber habe WoW seit Febr. 2005 gespielt und war bis WotLK ein richtig begeisterter Spieler.. Naxx fand ich auch noch interessant aber dann wurde es einfach nur öde.


Das crafting System ist einfach nur eintönig und öde.. man braucht die Sachen alle nicht bis aufs skillvl pushen

Instanzen und raids sind nurnoch gleich aufgebaut


Und der wichtgigste Punkt.

WoW wird vereinfacht und verallgemeinert. Die Rüssisets sehen nun fast alle gleich aus. Die Spells etc. sind nun fast alle gleich.. Ich meine, welche klasse kann sich nun nichtmehr healen ? uvm.
Es ist alles nurnoch Einheitsbrei und macht keinen spaß mehr.

Nun kann man sich mit dem kommen Patch wieder die epischen Teile beim NPC holen..... keine Anstrengungen mehr notwendig


----------



## Der Papst (25. Januar 2011)

Webi schrieb:


> Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal 2-3 Monate Pause eingelegt. Du kommst zurück und dann machts wieder Spaß.




war bei mir letztes Jahr genau so, 3 1/2 Monate Pause gemacht und dann hatte ich wieder richtig Lust auf WoW. Nun, nach 7 Monaten hat mich die "Unlust" wieder eingeholt und ich mache nur noch das allernoetigste (taegl.Quests fuer Gildenruf und die Hero-Ini fuer die Marken). Das mit den Marken lasse ich aber auch erheblich schleifen, da man sich mit Patch 4.0.6 ja schon T11 fuer Gerechtigkeitspunkte holen kann (Ich weiss, "in den Arsch geschoben" etc bla bla :-))
Zur Abwechslung spiele ich momentan ein wenig CoD Black Ops, was ich seit Anfang November zu Hause rumliegen hatte und es nun endlich mal installiert habe ;-)

Aber wie es schon so oft gesagt wurde, diese Entscheidung muss jeder fuer sich selber treffen


----------



## Keelin20 (25. Januar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Wie kannst du, ohne den aktuellen Raidcontent selbst gespielt zu haben, darüber eine Aussage machen?
> Die Bosse sind im Schwierigkeitsgrad locker vergleichbar mit Illidan & Konsorten.




Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich finde Illidan rein von der Aufmachung her am besten von allen.
Dass die neuen Bosse mit ihm vergleichbar sind das mag schon sein, aber ich merke halt dass grad jetzt viele schon mit Random-Raids Erfolge verzeichnen.
Und das war früher halt nicht so. Ich hab kürzlich ICC25 geraidet und fand die Bosskämpfe eigentlich nicht so berauschend. BT hingegen könnte ich nach wievor immernoch jede Woche reinlaufen, weils einfach Spass macht gegen den Rat oder gegen Illidan zu kämpfen. Allein von der ganzen Aufmachung schon.

Wenn man reinläuft und das Gespräch am Anfang belauschen kann, Illidan Siegessicher ist, wenn dann die Jägerin am Ende noch mithilft... da merkt man einfach die Athmossphäre noch so richtig, und die geht meiner Meinung nach einfach verloren je weiter man jetzt kommt.

Rein von den Bossen her hat einem BT sehr viel abverlangt und vorallem waren die Bosse auch Grundverschieden. Und die Bosskämpfe konnte man mit keinen Heros vergleichen, jetzige Bosskämpfe kann man immer ein wenig mit einem Boss aus einer Hero verbinden was die Taktik angeht. In BT konnte man dies nicht.

FDS konnte man dann mit TDM vergleichen taktisch gesehen, aber FDS war eig von den meisten clear bevor TDM kam. 

Allgemein fand ich halt die BC-Raids von der Aufmachung her viel Interessanter. Mag vielleicht auch davon kommen weil mich die Geschichte um den Schwarzen Tempel und dem Sonnenbrunnen viel mehr interessierte als etwa die Eiskronenzitadelle.


----------



## Soba (25. Januar 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Du tust ja quasi so, als wäre es eine schlimme Krankheit wenn man mal eine Phase hat in seinem Leben, wo man einfach keine Lust drauf hat hinter dem Bildschirm zu hocken.



Ich sitze beim zocken immer noch VOR DEM Bildschirm


----------



## Kindgenius (25. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Also ich hab damals begeistert BC gezockt, es gibt auch im aktuellen Content keinen einzigen Bosskampf der so gut gestaltet ist wie der gegen Illidan oder Kaelthas in FDS.
> Die Raids aus BT waren meiner Meinung nach eh die besten, während Random im Pechschwingenhort schon gute Erfolge zu erzielen sind, konnte man *in BT *keine* Erfolge* mit Randoms *erzielen*.



Hä?


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2011)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hä?


Entweder meint er BC - Burning Crusade oder BT - Black Temple


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Januar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich finde Illidan rein von der Aufmachung her am besten von allen.
> Dass die neuen Bosse mit ihm vergleichbar sind das mag schon sein, aber ich merke halt dass grad jetzt viele schon mit Random-Raids Erfolge verzeichnen.
> Und das war früher halt nicht so. Ich hab kürzlich ICC25 geraidet und fand die Bosskämpfe eigentlich nicht so berauschend. BT hingegen könnte ich nach wievor immernoch jede Woche reinlaufen, weils einfach Spass macht gegen den Rat oder gegen Illidan zu kämpfen. Allein von der ganzen Aufmachung schon.
> 
> ...



Naja, Illidan war halt der Highendcontent und der letzte Boss des Addons.
Aber wo du gerade den Rat erwähnst, vergleiche den doch mal mit dem von SW, sooo groß ist der Unterschied nicht.
Jeder Boss hat halt 2-4 Phasen, er verteilt Debuffs, legt Voidzonen, verteilt ohne Ende Schaden an alle Raidmitglieder usw.
Da ist es meiner Meinung nach egal, ob man BT, SW, FDS, PdK, Ulduar, ICC oder jetzt halt BF o.ä. raidet.
Die Grundmechanik ist bei allen gleich, viele Modelle wurden aus den Addons immer in die nächsten übernommen.
Jeder Spieler, der früher geraidet hat, wird dir bestätigen, daß er bei einigen Gegnern, sei es aus der Scherbenwelt, Nordend oder 
dem jetzigen Addon, das Gefühl hat, den Kampf schon einmal nur in einer abgeänderten Form früher bestritten hat.

Ich glaube, weil dir die Story nicht so wie früher zusagt, meidest du WOW.
Finde ich gut, denn die Story macht sehr viel eines guten Spiels aus.
Viele Spieler interessieren sich überhaupt nicht für die Geschichte rund um WOW, müssen sie ja auch nicht, allerdings verpasst man da eine wirklich nicht simpel gestrickte Geschichte von epochalen Umfang.


----------



## Evildoc (25. Januar 2011)

WoW ist für mich nicht mehr als ein bissel Zeitvertreib. Da pfeiff ich doch auf die Geschichte.


----------



## SyntaXKilla (25. Januar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> ...


Ich glaube, das hatte jeder von uns der schon länger WoW spielt schon mal 

Mach dir keine Sorgen,
entweder brauchst du nur ne Pause,
dann sieh dich doch mal auf dem MMO Markt mal um, vl findest du ein anderes game, dass dich intressiert
oder hör überhaupt mal ne zeitlang auf mit online zocken 

Wenn dann (wie bei mir immer) nach 2 - 3 Monaten dich die Lust wieder packt,
hast du normalerweise nicht viel verpasst,
da zwar neuer content kommt, der alte aber immer vereinfacht wird.


Wenn die Lust nicht mehr kommt würde ich raten,
erwachsen geworden, andere Interessen gefunden 

So geht mir mit Klassikern wie Zelda (Ocarina of Time, N64) oder Golden Sun (GBA)

Damals unheimlichen Spaß gemacht, das konnte ich die ganze Nacht durch zocken und immer und immer wieder durchspielen xD
Aber mittlerweile pack ichs aus, schalt ein, lauf ein paar mins rum und dann find ichs nur mehr öde 




Stevesteel schrieb:


> Die Grundmechanik ist bei allen gleich, viele Modelle wurden aus den Addons immer in die nächsten übernommen.


/zustimm ^^

Das erkennt man allein daran, wenn der rl beim Bosskampf sagt:
"so, der macht dann ... wie Boss X aus Y, 
dann laufen alle rüber zu ... so wie in Instanz Blubb
und natürlich aufpassen auf die üblichen Dinge wie
NICHT IM FEUER STEHENBLEIBEN!!!"
xD


----------



## biene maya (25. Januar 2011)

Na ein bisschen Schuld hat da aber auch Blizzard,denn jedes Addon bringt eigentlich nicht´s wirklich Neues.
Könnten sie sich echt ein wenig mehr anstrengen für das Geld.


----------



## Kindgenius (25. Januar 2011)

Natürlich ist vieles neu, was willst du an der Essenz des Spiels ändern? Ein MMORPG besteht halt aus Monster jagen killen looten und sich verbessern und PVP, was willst du da noch einführen. 
Da müsst ihr schon die Genre wechseln.


----------



## Lilahoney (26. Januar 2011)

ich spiele auch viel weniger wow
außer normale innis + tages quests ein bißchen archäologie,
oder pvp mehr mach ich da auch nicht
auf dauer ein wenig zu langweilig,naja gut das ich eine sehr große dvd sammlung habe
und einige offline spiele hab ich auch noch zur genüge


----------



## Howjin15 (26. Januar 2011)

Loina schrieb:


> mein gott dann lösch wow von der platte,und gut immer dieses rumgeheule.
> brauchst du jetzt aufmerksamkeit???
> mich intressiert es null,ob einer mit wow aufhört oder ihn langweilig ist.
> 
> ...




Mag sein, das es imemr die gleichen Themen gibt, Aber es macht das Thema nicht besser Nur weil du hier rumheulst

Mal ehrlich... wenn nix neues im WoW kommt, wirds immer die "selben" Threads geben... Und glaub mir, oft steckt in einem Selbst keine Böse absicht rumzutrollen =)

btt: Hatte auch mal die phase und hab se jz nach dem lvln wieder, aber nur weil ich keine Raid-Stamm finde... Ich würde dir empfehlen einfach mal Acc nur Einzufrieren und Andere Games auszuprobieren, oder wie vorposter schrieben schaun ob du ein Hobby findest, das dir genauso spaß macht =) 

Und vl kriegst du mit kommenden neuen Inhalten ja wieder die WoW lust  

Wünsche schöne WoW ferien  *g*


----------



## failbob (29. Januar 2011)

es is mir so ralle ob du langeweile hast oder nicht ... 

mir macht wow spaß vielen millionen anderen auch 

wems keinen spaß macht einfach aufhören !

wo is das problem ?


----------



## Simcrism (29. Januar 2011)

Mach es wie ich: Hör einfach auf, auch wenn es vielleicht schwierig erscheint. Die Pausen zwischen den Prepaidkarten wurden bei mir mit der Zeit auch immer größer und meistens hab ich mich die letzten Spieltage nur gelangweilt.
Der Gedanke wiederanzufangen ist da, aber dann denk ich mir, ich muss soviel Content "aufholen". Ich werd vielleicht mal Rift testen, sofern nicht eine Prepaid card 50 60 € kostet. Kann ich eig nur empfehlen.

LG


----------



## jeid (29. Januar 2011)

Also zuerst einmal zu den Leuten, die gleich abgehen, wenn man darüber schreibt, was einem an wow nicht past:
Naja, ich verstehe diese Leute. Die haben nur WoW. Keine Freunde, die eigene Mama mag se nicht. Das ist so, als würde man ein Baby bekommen, das man über alles liebt, und dann kommt einer rein und sagt: Boar ist das hässlich!
Sorry, da ist mir etwas entglitten.
Zum TE.
Ich glaube fast nicht, das es nur am spiel liegt. Abwechslung gibt es genung. Der Spassfaktor ist von low bis high vorhanden. Egal was man angeht. Bei mir ist es mehr so, das die Tatsache vor dem Rechner zu sitzten das Problem darstellt. Einfach mal nen Abend mit der Frau/Freundin/Kumpels nen DVD Abend machen, mal ins Kino gehen. Ne Radtur machen oder ein Buch lesen. Irgentwas, was nicht mit dem Rechner zu tun hat. Mir hilft das. Ich werde zu beispiel gleich meine Gitarre schnappen, ein bis 2 Kinderlieder raussuchen und mit den kinder Musik machen und singen. einfach mal den kopf frei machen. 1 bis 2 Tage, und man fängt schon mal an, darüber nachzudenken, welchen Twink man mal wieder spielen möchte, oder was man testen möchte. 
In meinem Fall ist es einfach so, das ich von Berufwegen schon nur vor der Kiste sitze. Man wird einfach müde, darunter leidet dann auch der Spielspass.
Okay, Raids sind wieder eine andere Sachen. Lust habe ich schon, aber das wird erst was geben, wenn die kleinste aus dem gröbsten raus ist. Aber da mache ich mir keinen stress.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Januar 2011)

biene schrieb:


> Na ein bisschen Schuld hat da aber auch Blizzard,denn jedes Addon bringt eigentlich nicht´s wirklich Neues.
> Könnten sie sich echt ein wenig mehr anstrengen für das Geld.



hehe, es ist ansich auch nicht nötig so wirklich Neues zu bieten. Die Änderungen des ersten WoW-Jahres waren durchaus ausreichend für kreatives Spielen.
- Ein Problem von mir bei WoW ist die Chancenlosigkeit in Instanzen als jemand unter 24/7 Zeit unterzukommen. Es ist zu reinem Creepen verkommen. 
Die Kommunity der MMO hat sich dahin entwickelt, bzw. die konstruktiven Spielleiter vergrault. Natürlich hat WoW mit der Dominanz einen erheblichen Anteil an dieser Entwicklung und hätte gegensteuernd diese Entwicklung mindestens bremsen können. Aber es ist in jedem anderen Spiel, wo man Instanzenähnlich spielen kann genauso. Deshalb hat man mit anderen Spielen keine wirkliche Alternative. Versuche dort bleien nichts anderes als Short-Time-Goodys, geprägt durch genau das was ein altes Spiel, wie auch WOW nicht mehr bietet: Forscher- und Experimentiergeist ausleben.
- Ein Zweites ist der Wunsch übers Spiel Entspannen zu wollen. Das bietet kein aktuelles MMO. Stattdessen Gruppenzwang, First tu dies für die Gilde, Second tu das für den Raid; "ach Deine Spielzeit ist um, Pech gehabt mit Entspannen oder Pflege des eigenen Chars, warum hast Du auch nicht 72/7 Stunden Zeit".

Also ich lebe sehr gut ohne WoW, schaue mal hier und mal da hinein um mir ein Bild über ein neues MMO zu machen. Is deutlich Abwechslungsreicher als zu den Zeiten in DAoC oder WoW, zu denen ich nur noch für liebgewonnenen Mitspieler im Spiel geblieben bin und ansich nichts anderes mit ihnen gemacht hab als gemeinsam im TS abzuhängen. Aber in Instanzen hat mich noch keiner in einem anderen Spiel reingebracht, weil der Würgereiz noch zu groß is.
Oh, und wer meint, daß es in z.B. Eve anders ist, weils ein anderes Genre is. Mitnichten, weil die Instanzen sind die 0.0-Gebiete und Wurmlöcher mit dem ganzen PiPaPo wie gehabt... 
Es sind genau die Anforderung bzw. Spieleinstellungen, welche auch der langjährige Lead-Designer von WOW geprägt hat, welche entspannendes Spielen in MMO verhindern.


----------



## Gewürzgurke (29. Januar 2011)

Was bei mir gegen die langeweile in WoW oder allgemein bei irgentwas hilft, ist eine Pause einzulegen. Nach ein paar Monaten hast du dann meistens wieder Spaß an der Sache.
Ich wechsel immer ziwschen 3- 4 Monaten spielen und dann mal wieder 3-4 Monaten Pause. So kann man verhindern das es einem irgentwann garnimmer gefällt.


----------



## The Reptil (29. Januar 2011)

nur so nebenbei warum machst du ihn deiner Freizeit etwas das du nicht tun willst 

wenn du Lust auf wow hast log dich ein wenn du keine Lust mehr hast log dich aus ganz einfach


----------



## Atraz (29. Januar 2011)

Hier maln paar Vorschläge

*1. Rift Beta mal ausprobieren*
2. Offline Spiele spielen
	- Ego shooter
	- Strategie
	- oder was dir halt gefällt
3. KAUF DIRN BUCH
4. (Da du schon arbeitest biste vll schon aus dem Alter raus) Aber wie wärs mitn paar Animes gucken, falls du sowas magst? http://anime.proxer.me/

aber die hauptsache ist wenns dir kein Spaß mehr macht hör einfach auf... eine Pause bringt meistens nichts (meine Erfahrung(Paar tage wieder spaß und dann langeweile))


----------



## Chillers (29. Januar 2011)

Gewürzgurke schrieb:


> Was bei mir gegen die langeweile in WoW oder allgemein bei irgentwas hilft, ist eine Pause einzulegen. Nach ein paar Monaten hast du dann meistens wieder Spaß an der Sache.
> Ich wechsel immer ziwschen 3- 4 Monaten spielen und dann mal wieder 3-4 Monaten Pause. So kann man verhindern das es einem irgentwann garnimmer gefällt.



K, Deine Spielweise. Aber so verlierst Du doch regelmäßig den Anschluss.

Ich meine jetzt nicht, dass raiden das Nonplusultra ist,
aber nach 3-4 Monaten Auszeit nimmt Dich kaum wer Ini mit, auch im BG bist Du Opfer Nr. 1 (Arena lasse ich hier ganz außen vor).
Und per DF - gerade in cata - holst Du Dir einen ordentlichen Frustschub ab. Wenige haben die Geduld, Dich mitzuschleifen, geschweige denn etwas zu erklären.

Außer natürlich, Du hast eine wirklich verständnisvolle Fungilde parat, die über Jahre besteht oder genug Freunde, die das hinundher selber machen oder akzeptieren.
Ich kann nicht wissen, ob bei Dir diese Möglichkeiten bestehen (dazu oder was Du ingame so treibst, hast Du ja nix gesagt) wenn ja -> ist etwas feines!

Und dann nach 3-4 Monaten wieder einloggen, Blümchen sammeln/Erze farmen, Tagesquests oder in questgebieten alleine Dein Ding machen, Berufe nachskillen...

Das kann natürlich Spaß machen...
Ich weiss ja nicht, aber dann würde ich definitiv etwas anderes spielen, da wären mir die ca. 13 Euronen/Monat zuviel.


----------



## The Reptil (29. Januar 2011)

Hm also ich würde es bedenklich finden wenn mich ein Spiel sozial so unter druck setzt das ich nicht mal ein paar tage pause machen kann aber das muss jeder selber wissen 
das preis Argument lass ich nicht wirklich gelten ein Abend mit ein paar Bier oder Kino kostet mich weit mehr als die 13 Euro wow für ein Monat
im Spiel lass ich mich nicht hetzten und solange ich noch ab und zu Lust habe mich einzuloggen leiste ich mir dir 13 Euro


----------



## Chillers (29. Januar 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm also ich würde es bedenklich finden wenn mich ein Spiel sozial so unter druck setzt das ich nicht mal ein paar tage pause machen kann aber das muss jeder selber wissen



Nix gegen Dich. Sind ja dann oft die *entspannten*, die auch mal helfen bei einer quest (oder ähnlichem).
Von daher...


----------



## Farstar (29. Januar 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Hier maln paar Vorschläge
> 
> ....
> 
> 4. (Da du schon arbeitest biste vll schon aus dem Alter raus) Aber wie wärs mitn paar Animes gucken, falls du sowas magst? http://anime.proxer.me/



um Himmelswillen, Ne das is nichts für mich! 

Rift hab ich vorbestellt!
Joa, meine Feierabendzeit, außer am WE, verbringe ich mehr mit Adventure-Spiele.
Still Life 2 und Black Mirror spiele ich zur Zeit, bis Rift und SW:ToR raus kommt.
Es macht mal wieder Spaß die grauen Zellen anzustrengen und Rätsel lösen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## xerkxes (29. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut, wenn die ganzen Wotlk-Pfeifen jetzt aufgrund des erhötem Anspruchs gehen wird aus WoW vielleicht doch wieder ein gutes MMORPG wie in der klassischen Zeit.


----------



## The Reptil (29. Januar 2011)

he he hab ja auch Verständnis für hig-end-game Zocker nur ohne lust/freude an der Sache sollten auch die mal über einen Auszeit nachdenken

btw ich hab das Problem das ich nicht weis was ich zuerst spielen soll 

WOW
Black Ops
SC2
LotR
WAR
MassEffect2(ps3)
TW2(ps3)
DC online(ps3) edit hab die beta gespielt ist richtig nett beta leider vorbei aber sollte ich mal zeit haben auf jeden Fall ein Kandidat 
GT5(ps3)
Castlevania (ps3)
Enslaved(ps3)


----------



## RazZerrR (29. Januar 2011)

Wenn du keine Lust zu WoW hast, wieso spielst du dann?


----------



## Skyler93 (29. Januar 2011)

The schrieb:


> he he hab ja auch Verständnis für hig-end-game Zocker nur ohne lust/freude an der Sache sollten auch die mal über einen Auszeit nachdenken
> 
> btw ich hab das Problem das ich nicht weis was ich zuerst spielen soll
> 
> ...



spiel bfbc2


----------



## The Reptil (29. Januar 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> spiel bfbc2



Stimmt hab ich auch noch ;-)
schon lange nicht mehr gezockt 
single player bin ich grade dort wo du das Dorf markierst 
multiplayer bin ich meist tod


----------



## Daretina (29. Januar 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> K, Deine Spielweise. Aber so verlierst Du doch regelmäßig den Anschluss.
> 
> Ich meine jetzt nicht, dass raiden das Nonplusultra ist,
> aber nach 3-4 Monaten Auszeit nimmt Dich kaum wer Ini mit



ömm das stimmt so nicht ^^ habe wotlk nach ulduar pause gemacht bis bei icc schon der 5% buff da war. und dann mit nem lvl 1ns char wieder angefangen und am ende stand ich vor lk hm als er bei uns auf dem server noch nicht down war ^^

pause machen zwischendurch ist immer gut und anschluss findet man auch immer wieder.


----------



## Salzluft (30. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht genau, warum einige Forums-Mitglieder hier so stark gegen den Beitragsersteller "schießen"

Ich habe mir nun die gesammten sechs Seiten durchgelesen. Eines ist dabei mehr als ersichtlich geworden - zumindest für mich. Mittlerweile gibt es viele Spieler die nach 4-6 Jahren WoW-müde sind.

Eigentlich waren mir derartige Beiträge schon vor dem Erscheinen von Catalysm  klar. Wie sollte auch etwas so fesselnt sein, wenn das Hauptmerkmal auf den Endkontent gerichtet ist ( Raid ) und nur die Startgebiete etwas anders sind.

Mir war auch bewusst, das die neuen Rassen und die veränderte Welt nicht lang genug fesseln.

So ist das aber nun mal. Forumsmitgleider zu "verteufeln" nur weil sie ihre Unlust auf WoW zum Ausdruck bringen find ich ziemlich armselig. Jedem das seine.

Zum Thema WoW-Unlust kann ich nur sagen, das ich aufgehört habe, bevor das Addon heraus kam. Für mich war es einfach zu langweilig. Auch ich hatte keine Lust mehr stundenlang zu angeln oder Blumen zu pfücken, geschweige denn meinen Beruf zu skillen.

Für mich war es extrem blöd Instanzen zu besuchen, weil ich nie ausreichend Zeit besessen habe.

Als ich aufgehört habe, habe ich mich auch komisch gefühlt, da irgendwie was fehlte. Wahrscheinlich die Unterbewusste "Sucht" . Demnach kann ich Dir auch nur ans Herz legen, wie viele andere auch, etwas anderes zu spielen, wenn du Dich ablenken möchtest. Frier - wie viele andere auch - Deinen Account einfach ein. Was Du spielen möchtest - oder eben auch nicht - kannst Du nur für Dich selbst entscheiden. Google ein wenig und such Dir was raus. Es ist kein Untergang und völlig normal.

Aber auch das wurde hier zur Genüge erwähnt.

Abschließend möchte ich aber noch mal sagen, das Leute, die nur mosern wollen auf andere, weil diese keine Lust mehr am Spiel haben, einfach nicht posten sollen/müssen. Im Übrigen erwähnte das ein paar Seiten vorher auch ein Moderator.

In diesem Sinne - ... - allen eine schöne Zeit, mit oder ohne WoW.


----------



## BlizzLord (30. Januar 2011)

Salzluft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß nicht genau, warum einige Forums-Mitglieder hier so stark gegen den Beitragsersteller "schießen"
> 
> ...



Darf ich dann auch jedes mal einen Thread aufmachen wenn ich ein Spiel durchgespielt habe, keine Lust mehr drauf habe, eines angefangen habe, es mir gefällt, etc. ?
Oder wenn mir beim Frühstück die Corn flakes nicht geschmeckt haben und ich sie nie wieder esse.
Dann darf ich jetzt ja auch einen Thread zu aufmachen wie langweilig diese Corn Flakes geworden sind.


----------



## Jesbi (30. Januar 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Oder wenn mir beim Frühstück die Corn flakes nicht geschmeckt haben und ich sie nie wieder esse.
> Dann darf ich jetzt ja auch einen Thread zu aufmachen wie langweilig diese Corn Flakes geworden sind.



KA ob Kellogs ein Forum hat, bin nicht so der Müsliesser, aber die würde dass sicher interessieren.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Januar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> F.E.A.R war hammer.
> Bekomme richtig lust das Game wieder zu installieren.



Spiele im Moment den 2. Teil (fast schon durch), der perfekte Shooter schlechthin ...


----------



## Cantharion (30. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Sehr gut, wenn die ganzen Wotlk-Pfeifen jetzt aufgrund des erhötem Anspruchs gehen wird aus WoW vielleicht doch wieder ein gutes MMORPG wie in der klassischen Zeit.


Auf so ein zeitintensiven Nerdgrinder kann man verzichten wenn man noch ein RL hat.



RazZerrR schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Lust zu WoW hast, wieso spielst du dann?


Sucht? Für normale Menschen ist es einfach: Man hat keine Lust->man loggt sich nichtmehr ein.



Chillers schrieb:


> K, Deine Spielweise. Aber so verlierst Du doch regelmäßig den Anschluss.


Wer ein Spiel spielt dass ihm keinen Spaß macht nur um "den Anschluss nicht zu verlieren" sollte sich echt Hilfe suchen.



BlizzLord schrieb:


> Darf ich dann auch jedes mal einen Thread aufmachen wenn ich ein Spiel durchgespielt habe, keine Lust mehr drauf habe, eines angefangen habe, es mir gefällt, etc. ?
> Oder wenn mir beim Frühstück die Corn flakes nicht geschmeckt haben und ich sie nie wieder esse.
> Dann darf ich jetzt ja auch einen Thread zu aufmachen wie langweilig diese Corn Flakes geworden sind.


Für viele scheint WoW mehr zu sein als ein Spiel, echt krass dass Leute schon so den Bezug zur Realität verloren haben.


----------



## xerkxes (30. Januar 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Auf so ein zeitintensiven Nerdgrinder kann man verzichten wenn man noch ein RL hat.



Das RL ist da nur in Gefahr wenn man alles heute erledigt haben muss, ansonsten hat man jeden Tag über Monate was zu tun, wenn sonst nichts läuft. Langzeitmotivation wie im klassischen WoW würde der hier beschriebenen Langeweile entgegenwirken. Aber wie soll man die Leute auf längere Zeit abseits der Raids und Instanzen motivieren wenn alles zu schwer ist, als Zeitverschwendung eingestuft wird oder in ein paar Stunden zu erledigen ist? Das eigentliche Problem ist die Einstellung der neuen MMORPG-Generation. Der passt eigentlich nichts wenns nicht beiläufig mit Spitzenbelohnung zu erledigen ist.

Blizzard hat die Geister in Wotlk gerufen und wird sie nun nicht mehr los...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Aber wie soll man die Leute auf längere Zeit abseits der Raids und Instanzen motivieren wenn alles zu schwer ist, als Zeitverschwendung eingestuft wird oder in ein paar Stunden zu erledigen ist? Das eigentliche Problem ist die Einstellung der neuen MMORPG-Generation. Der passt eigentlich nichts wenns nicht beiläufig mit Spitzenbelohnung zu erledigen ist.



So sieht es aus; Es liegt nicht unbedingt am Medium, sondern demjenigen, der es nutzt !


----------



## Hoschie69 (30. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Sehr gut, wenn die ganzen Wotlk-Pfeifen jetzt aufgrund des erhötem Anspruchs gehen wird aus WoW vielleicht doch wieder ein gutes MMORPG wie in der klassischen Zeit.





Du glaubst wohl auch noch an den Osterhasen...


----------



## Dropz (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir einfach einen neuen "Main" erstellt und habe mittlerweile wieder sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Trenj (30. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es immer ziemlich hart lesen zu müssen "mir ist langweillig was soll ich tun"
ich wenn von der arbeit komme und keine lust habe auf wow dann mach ich 1000 andere dinge
sei es ein anderes game oder in garten raus oder ähnliches!!!


aber andere fragen was man tun soll o.O


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Januar 2011)

Trenj schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer ziemlich hart lesen zu müssen "mir ist langweillig was soll ich tun"
> ich wenn von der arbeit komme und keine lust habe auf wow dann mach ich 1000 andere dinge
> sei es ein anderes game oder in garten raus oder ähnliches!!!
> 
> ...



Es haben nur Viele Schwierigkeiten nach so langer RL-Abstinenz neue Hobbys oder Aktivitäten zu finden.
Seht euch Notfalls mal im Netz um, das ist wirklich nicht schwer.
Puzzeln, ein Instrument spielen lernen, mal wieder was mit Freunden unternehmen, sich eine Freundin suchen, einen Schulabschluss nachholen - die Möglichkeiten sind zahlreich. Seid kreativ, tut was euch Spaß macht!


----------



## Doomsta (30. Januar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> Teils zwinge ich mich regelrecht zum Raid oder zum Questen, und sage mir "während des spielens wird es bestimmt besser" aber das bleibt aus



Eindeutiger kann Sucht nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Peloquin (31. Januar 2011)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Eindeutiger kann Sucht nicht mehr sein.




Hi,

jup das kommt noch dazu. Hab jetzt auch aufgehört. Total albern sich das Theater anzutun den ganzen Tag doofes rumgelaufe und wenns um ne Ini geht leaven die Leute so schnell wie es nur geht. Teilweise strahlen die Leute vor Unfähigkeit. 

Kommt man dafür abends online um sich von ein paar unfähigen lootgeilen Blagen den Abend versauen zu lassen. Also ich meine so Typen wie Tikume z. B. die absolut lernresistent sind und einfach nur zu allem /wayne sagen solange sie einen Vorteil daraus ziehen können. Menschlicher Müll halt.

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Stevesteel (31. Januar 2011)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> jup das kommt noch dazu. Hab jetzt auch aufgehört. Total albern sich das Theater anzutun den ganzen Tag doofes rumgelaufe und wenns um ne Ini geht leaven die Leute so schnell wie es nur geht. Teilweise strahlen die Leute vor Unfähigkeit.
> 
> ...



Wenn man mit dem Rauchen aufhört, sollte kein Aschenbecher mehr in der Nähe stehen, will man mit dem Trinken Schluss machen, dürfen
keine Flaschen mehr im Schrank stehen.
Will man mit einem MMO aufhören, sollte man dessen Foren nicht mehr benutzen 
Na, merkste was?


----------



## Deadwool (3. Februar 2011)

Ein sehr guter Bericht über Cata, und warum sich die Leute jetzt schon langweilen:

*Is Blizzard’s Cataclysm the Worst Expansion in MMO History?*
http://www.wolfsheadonline.com


----------



## Ulthras (3. Februar 2011)

mir gehts genauso wie dem TE, wow ist einfach scheiße geworden(aus meiner sicht)


----------



## Felix^^ (3. Februar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Moment verspüre ich das Gefühl einer gähnenden Leere in WoW.



deswegen werde ich morgen meinen account nicht weiter bezahlen.


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> deswegen werde ich morgen meinen account nicht weiter bezahlen.



richtig so.. das game ist scheiße und verkackt.. reinste zeitverschwendung nur noch.. son scheiß ey


----------



## Chillers (4. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> richtig so.. das game ist scheiße und verkackt.. reinste zeitverschwendung nur noch.. son scheiß ey



Was ist los mit euch?
Nur noch Depris unterwegs?
Das kann doch nicht wahr sein.

ICH habe mich geopfert und 2 Abende HdRO online gespielt und ich schwöre : es gibt schlimmeres als WoW.
Lasst uns doch mal neue Ziele setzen fernab vom raiden (ich mag´s nicht im mom).

Ansonsten...ein wenig pausieren.


----------



## Imanewbie (4. Februar 2011)

mhh ich verstehe das Problem nicht so ganz, Sie haben das Spiel einfacher gestalltet das man mit relativ wenig Zeitaufwand vieles Erreichen kann. 

Ich für meinen Teil mache Herodaily,Koch-Angel Daily, und wenn noch Zeit bleibt n paar Dailys, und 2 Tage in der Woche Raid fertig und es reicht mir auch.

Wenn ich dann mal lust und Zeit habe werden Twinks gezockt und Archälogie gelevelt. 

Also eigentlich im Grunde genau das selbe wie in den 2 Addons davor mit dem (Vorteil) das man das selbe in weniger Zeitaufwand erreicht. 

Wenn es euch nicht gefällt einfach mal 1-2 Monate Pause machen, andere Sachen ausprobieren und vielleicht kommt ja die Lust wieder.

mfg


----------



## Cazor (4. Februar 2011)

schon komisch, dass -wo doch alles genauso toll ist wie in den Addons zuvor- ausgerechnet jetzt und hier doch einige Leute derselben Meinung sind wie ich:

Wow ist langweilig geworden. 


Stupides jeden Tag selbiges und so, möp, ich les Pratchett bis Rift rauskommt. Was sich grad erledigt hat wie ich beim Mailcheck sehe (JUHUUU)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GuardianWien (4. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube dass es sich nicht um Trostlosigkeit handelt, sondern wirklich um die Tatsache, dass das Spiel abgelaufen ist.

Mir geht es ähnlich und es wird mit jeder verstrichenen Woche schlimmer.

Anders gesagt, zu BC, WotLK war es in meinem Fall so, dass wenn ich keine Lust hatte, einfach ein Pause eingelegt habe und nach einiger Zeit war die Freude am Spiel wieder da.

Jetzt ist es aber anders. Ich mache Pause und es zeigt sich nicht mal die Spur von aufkeimender, wiederkehrender Freude an dem Spiel, eher gegenteilig, dass Spiel reizt noch weniger.

Es wirkt irgendwie, wie ein erfolgreich Entzug von einer Sucht.

Das Spiel, hat mit dem Addon außer ein paar inhaltlichen Erweiterungen, mechnischen Veränderungen nichts besonderes mitgebracht.

Die Berufsanforderungen sind nur höher geworden, die Berufserweiterungen eher bescheiden in der Anzahl, dafür überzogen in den Materialanforderungen. 

Nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen.

Alles in allem, WoW geht zu Ende, wahrscheinlich "alte" Spieler mehr als für jüngere Spieler.


----------



## Eudoros (4. Februar 2011)

GuardianWien schrieb:


> Alles in allem, WoW geht zu Ende...



Scheiße, ist das offiziell? 



Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Gz, du hast die Erfahrung gemacht, auf etwas keine Lust zu haben.
> 
> Letztens haben wir Pizza bestellt, ich hatte keine Lust auf Pizza, da hab ich mir Pasta al Forno bestellt. Das war echt irre und alle haben im Kreis getanzt und dabei versaute Lieder gesungen.



 perfekt!


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich missbrauche mal den Kommentar, drehe die Zeit zurück und ergänze:



> ich les Pratchett bis Aion rauskommt





> ich les Pratchett bis Star Trek Online rauskommt





> ich les Pratchett bis Age of Conan rauskommt





> ich les Pratchett bis Warhammer rauskommt





> ich les Pratchett bis HdRO rauskommt



Sind doch alles absolute WoW-Killer, die Blizz jedes Mal an den Rand des Existenzminimums gebracht haben oder? Ach nicht? Sind bisher alle kurz nach Release in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung verweht wie ein Furz im Wind? Dann aber Rift! Ganz bestimmt! Diesmal klappts! WoW ist am Ende! Bin ich fast sicher...


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Sind doch alles absolute WoW-Killer, die Blizz jedes Mal an den Rand des Existenzminimums gebracht haben oder? Ach nicht? Sind bisher alle kurz nach Release in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung verweht wie ein Furz im Wind? Dann aber Rift! Ganz bestimmt! Diesmal klappts! WoW ist am Ende! Bin ich fast sicher...



Und ich ganz...

und wenn es nicht so ist, GW2 wird's sicher

und wenn es nicht so ist dann XYZABC

und wenn es nicht so ist dann Football Manager 2012

(bitte Liste beliebig weiterführen)

wie sich die Foreneinträge doch mit mit jedem Addon gleichen, echt schön. Wie ich mich noch erinnern kann wie da zu lesen war "BC hat das Spiel kaputt gemacht, dort ist alles langweilig"...das einzige was zu 100% immer langweilig war und immer noch ist, ist es jedes Mal das selbe lesen zu dürfen, von Spielern, deren persönliche Prioritäten sich verschoben haben und die selber damit nicht zurechtkommen, das es ihnen nicht mehr den Spaß macht den sie einmal hatten. Am besten wäre , amn ginge in ein Forum, schimpfe über das Spiel und versuche es sinnloserweise anderen madig zu machen...klappt ja auch immer perfekt und man muss sich nicht eingestehen, dass man sich selber und nicht das Spiel verändert so sehr verändert hat...


----------



## Cazor (4. Februar 2011)

jo genau, haltet euch fest an den treibenden Trümmern! Die sind immer noch stabil.

Wen wunderts, wenn im Thread "wow langweilig" die Leute "euch was madig machen" die es langweilig finden? Alle andren Threads drehen sich um was andres, müsst doch nicht reinschaun hier. Die Überschrift ist doch aussagefähig.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Februar 2011)

Ach Cazor, jetzt sei nicht gleich eingeschnappt, war doch nicht böse gemeint. Aber Du musst zugeben, dass es sich bisher immer genauso verhalten hat. Genau wie bei Diablo... Sacred 1 und 2 werden die D2-Killer/ Titan Quest wird der D2-Killer/ Loki wird der D2-Killer usw. Quintessenz? D2 gehts nach wie vor gut, die Comm ist aktiv und die anderen kennt man allenthalben von irgendwelchen Rückblicken in Spielezeitschriften, wenn überhaupt.



Cazor schrieb:


> müsst doch nicht reinschaun hier. Die Überschrift ist doch aussagefähig.


Das "Argument" kommt jedes Mal, aber es ist ein Forum und jeder hier äußert seine Meinung... mit genau dem Wissen, dass andere etwas anderes dazu empfinden/ sagen könnten. Genau dafür ist doch ein Forum da wenn ich nicht irre...


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> jo genau, haltet euch fest an den treibenden Trümmern! Die sind immer noch stabil.
> 
> Wen wunderts, wenn im Thread "wow langweilig" die Leute "euch was madig machen" die es langweilig finden? Alle andren Threads drehen sich um was andres, müsst doch nicht reinschaun hier. Die Überschrift ist doch aussagefähig.



Ne, hier geht es nicht darum, dass die die WoW langweilig finden, den Leuten etwas madig machen...sondern darum, dass Leute schreiben "das Spiel ist Scheiße; macht was anderes; etc. pp." den Leuten etwas madig machen...jeder kann, darf, soll und muss seine eigene Meinung haben und sich diese bilden und auch diese kundtun...allerdings braucht sich niemand hier herausnehmen für alle sprechen zu können oder meinen, seine Meinung anderen "aufdrängen" zu wollen. Jeder soll, muss, kann und darf doch bitte seine eigene Erfahrung machen und sich dadurch seine eigene Meinung bilden, allerdings ist niemandem, wirklich keinem, geholfen, wenn es Leute gibt, die anderen meinen etwas "raten" zu können, nur weil sie selbst eine schlechte Meinung haben

Ich zum Beispiel spiele nach 2 Monaten Pause seit ca. 3 Tagen wieder ein bißchen, weil ich es vorher einfach öde fand (und auch jetzt nicht gerade begeistert bin, allerdings vom Leveln in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend). Ich würde mir aber nie herausnehmen, den Leuten die anderer Meinung sind und alles toll finden zu sagen (Achtung, jetzt wird hier total übertrieben) "ihr seid doch alle plöd, seht es endlich ein, alles ist Scheiße, weil ich das so empfinde"...so wie es um Moment zB.Ulthras macht oder Rolandos schon seit Monaten


----------



## Cazor (4. Februar 2011)

jojo aber wer Angst hat, was madig gemacht zu bekommen, sollte dann doch lieber nich..

Bin nicht sauer, das ist Zynismus oder sowas aus der Kategorie.


Ich kenne auch die andren Phasen, war nie begeistert von BC aber ich hab trotzdem immer in WoW was zu tun gehabt.
Irgendwie ist trotz neuem Addon aber jetzt die Luft bei mir raus und ich kann mich nicht mehr begeistern. Ich hab schon ne Pause hinter mir und das war immerhin die erste seit 06!

Ich mach genug andren Kram abends. Logge mich aber manchmal ein um Bufffood für den nächsten Raid zu farmen oder nach den Preisen für Fläschchen zu gucken. Danach steh ich noch 10 min rum und flüstere und dann.. mach ich wieder aus. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

Es ist richtig, dass einen auch das beste Spiel irgendwann ermüdet.
Das ist der Lauf der Dinge. So wie auf Sonnenschein Regen folgt oder auf Rinderwahn die Geflügelpest.

Es ist aber auch richtig, dass Blizz diesen Umstand noch unterstützt in dem sie einfach ein total feiges Add-On raus gebracht haben.
Feige deshalb weil sie sich nichts getraut haben. Kein bisschen Mut oder Innovation zu erkennen. 
Wenn Cata eine Partei wäre, wäre es die CSU.


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn Cata eine Partei wäre, wäre es die CSU.



Die trotz allem immer und das vermutlich tatsächlich auch für immer, eine der (2) größten Parteien Deutschlands ist und sein wird


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es ist richtig, dass einen auch das beste Spiel irgendwann ermüdet.
> Das ist der Lauf der Dinge. So wie auf Sonnenschein Regen folgt oder auf Rinderwahn die Geflügelpest.
> 
> Es ist aber auch richtig, dass Blizz diesen Umstand noch unterstützt in dem sie einfach ein total feiges Add-On raus gebracht haben.
> ...



Ich mag deine Vergleiche.


----------



## Vorheese (4. Februar 2011)

Cata war im Gegensatz zu den anderen Add-ons ein sehr kurzes Aufflackern, da die Welten, etc. wirklich gut gelungen sind und die Quests auch Spass machten. Da die Questphase aber nach 2 Wochen durch war, fing das typische WOW wieder an. Interessant war auch das neue Worgen-/Goblingebiet. Aber ab ca. LV10 steht man wieder in der alten Welt und questet als Mage, Hexe oder was auch immer durch die teilweise überarbeiteten Gebiete, was aber auch nichts soooo besonderes ist. Außer das der Char anders aussieht, hat sich nix verändert. Vielleicht ist das eher was für neue Spieler.

Daher kann ich Deine Langeweilse verstehen ! Habe auch nach 60 Tagen Cata keine Lust mehr. Werde mir am Wochenende mal das Beta Event von Rift anschauen. Vielleicht ne Alternative !


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die trotz allem immer und das vermutlich tatsächlich auch für immer, eine der (2) größten Parteien Deutschlands ist und sein wird



Ich glaube du hast das D mit dem S verwechselt


----------



## Dabow (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl - WoW ist einfach nichtsmehr für mich!

Wenn ich an 05-06 denke : 6 Tage die Woche raiden ( autsch ) BG´s rocken, open PVP
Man hab ich viel gezockt!!! ...

Heute : Nichtmal für die Daily Hero meld ich mich an ! 
Mir fehlt einfach die Motivation. Ich log mich ein, mach 2 mal Echtgold, hoff auf einen procc und verticks im AH
Dann steh ich noch ein bisschen rum, chat ein wenig und joar =) mehr hab ich die Tage nicht gemacht.

Kein PVP, keine Instanz, nichts !
Patch pls, ich will mir nen neuen Alchi Stein herstellen. Die Mats liegen schon alle auf der Bank O_o


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2011)

Wenn keine Lust da ist -> mach was anderes.

Ist doch keine Pflicht ^^ sobald es "Pflicht" wird, ist man entweder aus freien Stücken in einer harten Progressgilde, hat eine Leitungsfunktion (selbstgewählt) inne, oder fühlt sich zu etwas verpflichtet, zu dem man eigentlich nicht verpflichtet ist.

An erster Stelle sollte der Spaß stehen, wenn Du den nicht hast, hinterfrag warum.


----------



## Issaac91 (4. Februar 2011)

Man sollte halt Pausen einlegen, wenn einem das Spiel langweilig wird. Spiel halt andere Games wie WC3 / Shooter etc gibt ja genug oder geh anderes machen.
Dein Leben kann niemals so schlicht und öde sein, das die nix einfällt


----------



## joeranimo (4. Februar 2011)

muss auch sagen, dass seit cata die luft raus ist.
das addon war dann irgendwie doch nicht die lang erwartete abwechselung nach ewigem icc gerenne.
eine woche lang ganz gut durch die neuen gebiete und rassen unterhalten worden, dann gewohntes
warten bis die ids zurückgesetzt werden und marken farmen.

rift beta am wochenende mal anschaun.


----------



## cazadorc (4. Februar 2011)

Als ursprünglich gar nicht so gesehene Motivationsbremse hat sich für mich das Umschmieden erwiesen. Durch die Flexibilität ist es schlicht nicht mehr nötig, bestimmte Epics zu farmen, sondern trägt man irgendeins, ist es erst durch irgendeins aus den Heroraidinstanzen zu ersetzen. Das hat zur Folge, dass man ziemlich lange mit unverändertem Gear rumläuft, was zumindest für mich persönlich nicht gerade zur Motivation am Spiel beiträgt.


Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr finde ich, dass das Umschmieden ein Schuss ins Knie war.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Februar 2011)

cazadorc schrieb:


> Das hat zur Folge, dass man ziemlich lange mit unverändertem Gear rumläuft, was zumindest für mich persönlich nicht gerade zur Motivation am Spiel beiträgt.
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr finde ich, dass das Umschmieden ein Schuss ins Knie war.


Nun ja, wenn das Deine Ansicht ist ok. Aber wenn ich überlege, wie lange ich mit T10 und der Axt von Mark'Gar rumgerannt bin... und da gabs noch gar kein umschmieden.^^ Ich find das eine klasse Erfindung, weil man nicht mehr ganz so abhängig von einem bestimmten Item ist oder gar auf das wochenlang ersehnte Schmuckstück passen muss, weil dadurch ein Cap (Trefferwertung z.B.) flöten geht. Man ist nicht mehr so starr auf die Item-Vorgaben angewiesen, also für mich jedenfalls war das bisher eine große Erleichterung.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2011)

cazadorc schrieb:


> Durch die Flexibilität ist es schlicht nicht mehr nötig, bestimmte Epics zu farmen,



Teilweise: Ein Glück. Aber ganz kommst nicht von weg.

Letztes erst festgestellt, daß ein 346er Ring 48 Stärke weniger als ein anderer hatte... und Stärke kannst nicht dazuforgen.
Da ist es egal, auf die 60 mehr Mastery pfeif ich als DD -> Str ist das Hauptattribut.

Da gibts so n paar Dinge.

Manche Items haben doofe Hauptwerte, da ist es sinniger (man kann ja nicht alles reforgen) direkt Equip mit den gewünschten zu "farmen".

Reforging hat 2 große Anwendungsmöglichkeiten:

a) fehlende Caps auffüllen, ohne dicke Unter- oder Überdeckungen zu haben (Hit/Exp z.B.)
b) Nicht gut nutzbare Stats von Items zumindest teilweise verwerten (Item hat mehr Stärke, aber doofen Second-Stat... also Second Stat in was sinniges ändern)


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Teilweise: Ein Glück. Aber ganz kommst nicht von weg.
> 
> Letztes erst festgestellt, daß ein 346er Ring 48 Stärke weniger als ein anderer hatte... und Stärke kannst nicht dazuforgen.
> Da ist es egal, auf die 60 mehr Mastery pfeif ich als DD -> Str ist das Hauptattribut.
> ...



Ich spiel einen Druiden-Bären als Main im Moment...da gibt es nix besseres als reforging....ich kann ganz normale DD Ledersachen anziehen (es gibt ja keine Tank Ledersachen) und die für Tanks wichtigen Werte draufschmieden, was in den vorhergehenden Spielzeiten nicht möglich war und mir Stats gekostet hätte (hätte ich damals Bär gespielt), jetzt mal vom aktuellen Talentbaum ausgehend ^^


----------



## Dropz (4. Februar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl - WoW ist einfach nichtsmehr für mich!
> 
> Wenn ich an 05-06 denke : 6 Tage die Woche raiden ( autsch ) BG´s rocken, open PVP
> Man hab ich viel gezockt!!! ...
> ...



so gings mir auch aber jetzt hab ich nen neuen main  und wieder was zu tun


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2011)

Ah ok, sowas wie Bär... trifft "unnütze" Stats.

Als DK nimmst 2HD auch oft Crit/Haste mit, was Du garnicht willst.
Den Foe Reaper hätt ich gern in Epic pls ... 2 Tankstats <3


----------



## GLPFan15000 (4. Februar 2011)

Farstar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Moment verspüre ich das Gefühl einer gähnenden Leere in WoW.
> Nicht das ich InGame nichts zu tun hätte, wie Berufe leveln, tägliche heroische Instanzen Besuchen, tägl. Quests, und noch viele andere Dinge, wie Twinken uns so weiter.
> ...



es gibt sowas wie "aufhören"" kennst du das wort?


----------



## Faransol (4. Februar 2011)

also das hatte ich auch mal. dann habe ich WAR ausprobiert und bin dann zu RoM geswitcht.
Nunja jetzt bin ich leidenschaftlicher WoW PvP zocker^^
es ist einfach viel interessanter, da man immer unterschiedlich reagieren muss, als wenn man jede woche den selben gegner mit den selben fähigkeiten killt.

Gruss Fara


----------



## Benon (4. Februar 2011)

Also ich muss dem sogar wiedersprechen: 

Ich hab eig so viel was ich mir immer vornehme aber nur die hälfte schaffe^^
Ich find nur momentan kein Raid mit Raidzeiten die mir zusagen, das ist das einzig schlimme. Sonst habe ich bei diesem Addon sehr viel zu tun =)

Auch habe ich mit meinem Main fast alle neuen Cata gebiete durchgequestet, nicht für ruf, nein.. die Story kann einen teilweise sehr gefangen halten.

Mir fehlt in jedem gebiet noch etwas, aber bald hab ich sie xD

Auch die alte welt ist mal wieder sehr geil zu questen mit meinem twink, macht spaß was neues zu entdecken.


----------



## Vorheese (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch richtig, dass Blizz diesen Umstand noch unterstützt in dem sie einfach ein total feiges Add-On raus gebracht haben.
> Feige deshalb weil sie sich nichts getraut haben. Kein bisschen Mut oder Innovation zu erkennen.



Da kann ich Dir nur absolut zustimmen !!!


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch richtig, dass Blizz diesen Umstand noch unterstützt in dem sie einfach ein total feiges Add-On raus gebracht haben.
> Feige deshalb weil sie sich nichts getraut haben. Kein bisschen Mut oder Innovation zu erkennen.



Und ich muss dir im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorposter widersprechen. Ich finde es extrem mutig, die Level-Experience von 80-85 auf einen einzigen Handlungsstrang bzw. Questfaden zu fixieren unter Zuhilfenahme von Phasing, und NICHTS, absolut gar nichts, außerhalb dieses roten fadens zuzulassen. Questest dua uch nur in einem der Gebiete nicht, ist dieses Gebiet für dich prktisch gestorben und du hängst in irgend einer Phase fest. Es ist einfach mutig in einem MMO, das eigentlich von seiner offenen Welt lebt, die Welt so einzuschränken...also zumindest die Questdesigner waren mutig und meiner Meinung nach auch die Weltdesigner, denn eine komplette Zerstörung und Änderung einer allen Spielern bekannten (oft auch beliebten) Welt, zeugt eigentlich ebenfalls von großem Mut. Dass sich am Spiel an sich nichts geändert hat ist klar, das hat es noch nie...da war gerade mal Classic innovativ und selbst das nicht, ist es doch eigentlich auch nur eine "Verbreiterung" von Szenarien die es in Singleplayer-Spielen schon länger gibt...


----------



## StCuthbert (4. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es ist einfach mutig in einem MMO, das eigentlich von seiner offenen Welt lebt, die Welt so einzuschränken...



Mut und Dummheit werden oft verwechselt.


----------



## Fremder123 (4. Februar 2011)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Mut und Dummheit werden oft verwechselt.


Wieso? So unrecht hat er doch gar nicht. In den Previews zu SW: TOR wird sowas gerade als große Innovation gefeiert (Geschichten in einem MMO, der Spieler wird an die Hand genommen und durch die Erzählung geführt, Zwischensequenzen etc.). Cata bietet das schon heute (wenn sicher auch in nicht ganz so umfangreicher Variante) und da ist es plötzlich dumm? Wir lesen uns zum Start von TOR wieder, wenn Du dann sicher einer der ersten bist die das "tolle neue Feature" frenetisch feiern.^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Mut und Dummheit werden oft verwechselt.



Vorallem passt es nicht.
Der ganze Rest ab 85 schreit einen an: Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel
Aber bis 85 geht in der Richtung gar nix.
Ich finde das auch eher weniger mutig als chaotisch (bezogen auf das Konzept)


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vorallem passt es nicht.
> Der ganze Rest ab 85 schreit einen an: Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel
> Aber bis 85 geht in der Richtung gar nix.
> Ich finde das auch eher weniger mutig als chaotisch (bezogen auf das Konzept)



Naja, es gehört eine ganze Menge Mut dazu, das System in dieser Art und Weise völlig zu verändern, ohne zu wissen, was wirklich am Ende dabei rauskommt...denn wenn es total in die Hose geht, geht es total in die Hose..oder es ist/wird chaotisch


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Vorallem passt es nicht.
> Der ganze Rest ab 85 schreit einen an: Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel Gruppenspiel
> Aber bis 85 geht in der Richtung gar nix.



Ein Kumpel meinte mal "naja, wir sollten zusammenspielen, sind aber nur zu 20% zusammen online. Jeder will weiterkommen, sollen wir also 80% der Zeit warten? Wir treffen uns auf Stufe 30 im Kloster dann"

<---ist doch genau der Gedankengang, ist halt 85.
Und da wird zusammen gespielt. Alles davor kann (!) man alleine machen.

Mit meinem Main war ich zu Catabeginn 0 Minuten ohne Gruppe unterwegs (Gilde).
Und ich fands angenehm.


----------



## Benon (4. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel meinte mal "naja, wir sollten zusammenspielen, sind aber nur zu 20% zusammen online. Jeder will weiterkommen, sollen wir also 80% der Zeit warten? Wir treffen uns auf Stufe 30 im Kloster dann"
> 
> <---ist doch genau der Gedankengang, ist halt 85.
> Und da wird zusammen gespielt. Alles davor kann (!) man alleine machen.
> ...



also meine freundin und ich haben 2 chars nur zusammen gelevelt..wenn man mal nicht zusammen spielen konnte wurde einfach ein anderer char gezockt. So haben wir das gemacht^^


----------



## RedShirt (4. Februar 2011)

Freund+Freundin ist natürlich anderes Verhältnis als 5 Kumpels


----------



## Firun (4. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> also meine freundin und ich haben 2 chars nur zusammen gelevelt..wenn man mal nicht zusammen spielen konnte wurde einfach ein anderer char gezockt. So haben wir das gemacht^^



Kenne ich irgendwo her , und ich muss auch sagen das funktioniert super.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Kenne ich irgendwo her , und ich muss auch sagen das funktioniert super.



Funktioniert überhaupt nicht, weil meine Freundin WoW nicht mag - und eh keine Zeit hätte.


----------



## Benon (4. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Freund+Freundin ist natürlich anderes Verhältnis als 5 Kumpels



Du wirst lachen, ging sogar einfacher als mit der Freundin  Weil die immer lieber das andere levelpaar spielen wollte (Sie: Schami, ich Warri) und ich das andere (Sie: Krieger, ich Hexer) xD nur ab 70 hab ich dann beide gleich gern gespielt. 
Mit 5 freunden hat es sich gut koordinieren lassen, sollte halt nur n char sein der Zeit hat 85 zu werden^^



Firun schrieb:


> Kenne ich irgendwo her , und ich muss auch sagen das funktioniert super.



Wie obe beschrieben, eigentlich ja, es sei denn man will mal seine Meinung durchbringen  



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Funktioniert überhaupt nicht, weil meine Freundin WoW nicht mag - und eh keine Zeit hätte.



Tststs ausreden... man bekommt jeden zu WoW wenn man nur will... und was ist shcon zeit?^^xD


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

Benon schrieb:


> und was ist shcon zeit?^^xD



Laut Einstein relativ


----------



## Firun (4. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Funktioniert überhaupt nicht, weil meine Freundin WoW nicht mag - und eh keine Zeit hätte.



Funktioniert sehr gut,weil meine Freundin Beruflich mit dem Thema zu tun hat und das Spiel auch Privat sehr mag.

Das ist auch der Logische Grund für mich gewesen warum ich das geschrieben habe, wenn natürlich ein Partner kein Interesse hat dann ist es wohl jedem im vornherein schon klar das es nicht funktionier kann , was ich aber persönlich hier nicht breittreten würde da es für mich am Thema vorbei geht wie es mein Post z.b jetzt auch tut, von daher Back to Topic von meiner Seite aus.


----------



## StCuthbert (4. Februar 2011)

Ich bleibe dabei: Eine linare Spielerfahrung in einem MMO finde ich nicht mutig, sondern dumm. Sie nimmt der Welt eine Menge an Offenheit, Geheimnissen und Reiz weg. Die Freiheit, wohin der Weg meines Charakters als nächstes führen wird, ist in den Cataclysm-Gebieten fast völlig verloren gegangen. Gerade einmal das Startgebiet kann ich mir noch aussuchen. Bis auf des "Endgame" (Raids) ist das Spiel ein reines Single-Player-Spiel geworden, wozu nicht unerheblich auch der Dungeonfinder beigetragen hat. Da spiele ich mit anderen zusammen, die ich noch nie gesehen habe und auch nie wieder sehen werde. Es könnten genausogut Bots sein (bei einigen Gruppen wären Bots tatsächlich eine erhebliche Verbesserung).

Bei den Quests gibt es keine freien Entscheidungen mehr, bei den Skillungen wollten sie es wieder verstärken, was aber mehr oder weniger gescheitert ist, und von den Rüstungen kann man eigentlich auch nur noch einen Typ tragen. Welche Ini man gerne besucht, ist auch egal, weil man ja die Punkte kassieren will und sich so dem täglichen Dungeon-Roulette ausliefern muss.


----------



## Derulu (4. Februar 2011)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei: Eine linare Spielerfahrung in einem MMO finde ich nicht mutig, sondern dumm. Sie nimmt der Welt eine Menge an Offenheit, Geheimnissen und Reiz weg. Die Freiheit, wohin der Weg meines Charakters als nächstes führen wird, ist in den Cataclysm-Gebieten fast völlig verloren gegangen. Gerade einmal das Startgebiet kann ich mir noch aussuchen. Bis auf des "Endgame" (Raids) ist das Spiel ein reines Single-Player-Spiel geworden, wozu nicht unerheblich auch der Dungeonfinder beigetragen hat. Da spiele ich mit anderen zusammen, die ich noch nie gesehen habe und auch nie wieder sehen werde. Es könnten genausogut Bots sein (bei einigen Gruppen wären Bots tatsächlich eine erhebliche Verbesserung).
> 
> Bei den Quests gibt es keine freien Entscheidungen mehr, bei den Skillungen wollten sie es wieder verstärken, was aber mehr oder weniger gescheitert ist, und von den Rüstungen kann man eigentlich auch nur noch einen Typ tragen. Welche Ini man gerne besucht, ist auch egal, weil man ja die Punkte kassieren will und sich so dem täglichen Dungeon-Roulette ausliefern muss.



Eben und wenn ich bewußt etwas mache, von dem sicher einige der Entwickler auch der Meinung sind, dass es dem Spiel einiges von seiner Freiheit nimmt, das ein paar dieser Entwickler sicher auch für dumm befinden, ist das relativ mutig, denn es kann auch dazu führen, dass das Spiel für den größten Teil der Spieler seinen Reiz verliert (wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass es für den Großteil der Spieler eher das Gegenteil ist, je leichter und einfacher zum "Ziel" vieler, also Level 85, desto besser)...  . Wer bewußt etwas tut, von dem er weiß, dass es möglicherweise eine Dummheit ist, ist relativ mutig, je nachdem wie man Mut definiert. Anscheinend definieren aber viele Mut eben so, bewußt eine Dummheit zu tun, sonst würde es nicht so viele selten dämliche "Mutproben" geben, wie zB. am Bahnhof mit seinen 10k+ Volt Stromleitungen auf stehende Wagons zu klettern oder ähnliches 

Auch wenn ich in dem Fall den Mut (also meine Aussage von vorher) eher darauf beziehe, dass das Level"design" bzw. die Möglichkeit zu leveln total verändert wurde im Vergleich zum bisherigen Status, zumindest im Bereich von 80-85 ohne zu wissen, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2011)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ...na und???



Ich lese immer wieder: Gefesselt an Questline, keine Freiheit, keine Epicquests, kein Spielinhalt, langweilig. Im Grund läuft es immer wieder auf die sogenannte und hochgehaltene (persönliche) Freiheit hinaus. Dann fühlt euch doch endlich mal frei. Keiner zwingt euch Quests alleine zu bestreiten. Keiner zwingt euch 40min afk in OG/Sw rumzustehen. Keiner zwingt euch einzulogen oder nicht auszulogen. Keiner zwingt euch Epixxxxs zu sammeln, zu farmen, usw. Ihr zwingt euch selbst. Es macht den Anschein ihr liebt es gezwungen zu werden. Aber warum regt ihr euch dann über soviel angebliche "Bevormundung" auf (Questlines, Spielinhalt usw)?


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> . Aber warum regt ihr euch dann über soviel angebliche "Bevormundung" auf (Questlines, Spielinhalt usw)?




Wenn ich mich aufrege dann werd ich ganz rot im Gesicht und bekomm so Pickel am Kinn und die Adern an der Stirn treten hervor und Schaum bildet sich an dem Mundwinklen.
Bis dahin dauert es aber noch, alles viel zu hastig und is ja nur ein Spiel 

Aber da ich hin und wiederganz gern mal queste, finde ich es halt schade, dass ich nicht wie früher zu meiner Holden oder zu nem Kumpel sagen kann, komm lass uns mal ein paar Quests zusammen machen.
Fand ich früher anders besser.


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

Gott das Spiel ist son Dreck geworden.
Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass selbst bei Mir, ich hab soviel Zeit in meinen Char gesteckt, Erfolge gefarmt, und so, anch 5 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist. 
Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt kaum Veränderung. Ihr werdet jetzt sagen:
WAS OLOLOLLOL ZOMFGROFL DEATHWING HAT AZEROTH ZERSTÖRT OLOL.
Ja, das hat er. Allerdings ist an der Spielidee, oder nein, mir fällt kein passendes Wort ein, im Prinzip , hat sich an WoW seit WotlK nichts mehr geändert. 
Keine neuen Ideen wurden getestet. Und jetzt in Cata gibt es im Grunde genommen zu allem aus WotlK nur ein passendes Pendant. Versteht ihr? 
Einfach zB mal die Söhne Hodirs als Therazane auf Stufe 85 angepasst.
Tausendwinter als Tol Barad auf Stufe 85 angepasst. 
Versteht ihr was ich meine? Mit Cata hat einfach alles nur ein neues Aussehen bekommen, neu ist letztenendes eigentlich nur:
Archäologie
2 Neue Völker
Neue Idee des Questens

Wobei das mit den Völkern auch wieder nur relativ gesehen ist. Und von sonen 3 Punkten kann kein AddOn leben.
Versteht ihr was ich meine? Und deshalb hab ich eifnach kB mehr auf WoW.
Auch, weil so das Gefühl aufkommt, eigentlich hat man schon alles erreicht, oh neuer Content, dann darf ich nochmal das gleiche Geschenk auspacken, nur aus ner anderen Verpackung,
sprich, ich darf den ganzen Scheiß nochmal machen. Neues Epic farmen ,neue Rezpte und so weiter. 
Versteht ihr was ich meine?
Das macht WoW so eklig.


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

Ich mein damals, war ich auch noch jünger, da hab ich das evtl nicht so durchschaut. Aber WoW war auch noch jung, es kam vieles neu und wurd getestet, und so wurds nie langweilig. Jetzt steht das Ganze System fest. Am Anfang sind Spiele immer am besten, wenn alles neu ist.


----------



## Benegeserit (4. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel ist ausgelutscht, auch wenn manche das immer noch nicht glauben wollen^^

*sich schnell wieder verdrückt und die Ohren zuhält*


----------



## hyakiss25 (4. Februar 2011)

Benegeserit schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ausgelutscht, auch wenn manche das immer noch nicht glauben wollen^^
> 
> *sich schnell wieder verdrückt und die Ohren zuhält*



hast aber recht


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> hast aber recht



ist so
guckt seite 9 unten da hab ich das alles bis ins detail beschrieben


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Gott das Spiel ist son Dreck geworden.
> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass selbst bei Mir, ich hab soviel Zeit in meinen Char gesteckt, Erfolge gefarmt, und so, anch 5 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist.
> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt kaum Veränderung. Ihr werdet jetzt sagen:
> WAS OLOLOLLOL ZOMFGROFL DEATHWING HAT AZEROTH ZERSTÖRT OLOL.
> ...



Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Cata wirkt fast wie eine 1-1 - Kopie. wobei mir bei WotLK die Gebiete weitaus besser gefallen haben. Bis auf Uldum und Vash'jr find ich alles total lahm, langatmig und irgendwie unschön.


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

Die Trostlosigkeit macht sich auch hier im Forum bemerkbar,
man sieht deutlich wie wenig Leute hier nur noch im Forum chillen, früher haben hier viel mehr Leute mitdiskutiert.
So wie WoW ausstirbt, stirbt auch dieses Forum aus.


----------



## Haribo5000 (5. Februar 2011)

Also ich glaube das diese Langeweile nicht durch Cata kommt. Das Addon hat Vor und Nachteile. Allerdings hat auch Cata das Rad nicht neu erfunden und jedes zukünftige Addon wird es ebenfalls nicht tun.
Klar viele Versprechen und Funktionen wurden mit Cata nicht eingeführt bzw. gestrichen(Pfad der Titanen z.b.), Berufe ähneln sich immer noch alle sehr und haben auch nach Jahren nicht viel von echtem Crafting, Viele Klassen haben ihre Individualität verloren usw. 
Letzendlich liegt diese Langeweile aber nicht am Addon selbst.
Vielen fällt es schwer nach Jahren einfach mal Schluss zu machen. Jedes Spiel, jedes Hobby verliert irgendwann mal an Reiz. Ich habe vor Cata ein halbes Jahr Pause gemacht, war mit Cata wieder voll dabei und die ersten 2-3 Wochen richtig geflasht, konnte überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen warum ich solange keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hatte. Kaum fertig equipped für die Raids fing dann aber plötzlich wieder diese Eintönigkeit an. Wie gesagt liegt es nicht nur an Cata selbst sondern man wird irgendwann WoWMüde.
Ich hab diese Müdigkeit auch in der Gilde gemerkt. Alle Gildies, recht gut mit 346er heros Items und einigen epics equipped wollten wir das erste mal Pechschwingenabstieg gehen. Alles recht gute Spieler die sich Aufmerksam Guides durchlesen und auch keine Movement Krüppel sind. Was soll ich sagen. Wir haben uns geschlagene 3 std. am ersten Boss abgequält und ihn nicht gelegt. Jeder war vorbereitet, ausreichend equipped und trotzdem haben wir nichts gebacken bekommen. Das war früher mit denselben Leuten anders. Dieses Verteidigungssystem ist wirklich nicht schwer. Also woran lag es? Ich habe schon im TS gemerkt das die Leute einfach nicht mehr motiviert sind wie früher, absolut heiss darauf jetz den Boss liegen zu sehen usw. Auch mir ging es so. Klar hätte ich gern 1-2 Bosse gelegt den Abend, vielleicht ein Epic eingesackt aber was soll ich sagen, irgendwie war es mir dann doch alles nicht so wichtig. Die nächsten 3 Wochen kam kein Raid zustande obwohl genug Leute in der Gilde mit guter Vorraussetzung sind und auch online waren. Aber irgendwie hatte jeder nicht so wirklich viel Motivation sich da 3-4 stunden zu konzentrieren, ausser 4-5 Leute die ich persönlich als Süchtig bezeichnen würde(kenne sie aber auch recht lang). Allen anderen "alten Hasen" fehlte wie gesagt der letzte Motivationsschub.
Ich habe noch recht viel zu tun, hab noch kein Flugmount aus TolBarad, auch gehe ich regelmässig Bg´s, mein Schmied hat noch nicht alle Rezepte, bin noch lange nicht überall Ehrfürchtig bei den neuen Fraktionen usw. Trotzdem logge ich jetzt schon oftmals nach nur wenigen Minuten online wieder aus.
Für mich steht deshalb fest das es nicht am Content an sich liegt sondern das ich dieses Spiel einfach schon zu lange Spiele. Für den einen sind es 3-4 Jahre, für den anderen nur 1-2 Jahre aber letzendlich wird alles einmal fade.
Für mich kommt dieser Zeitpunkt jetzt nach knapp 2,5 Jahren(mit grösseren Pausen zwischendurch). Ich trauere nichts hinterher, kann und will das Spiel auch nicht schlecht machen aber trotz der zeit die man investiert hat muss man auch mal Goodbye sagen können. Hatte einen Mordsspass die lange zeit, jetzt kommt vielleicht irgendwann mal ein neues Spiel wo ich ähnlich viel Zeit verbringen werde, weiss ich noch nicht.
Da ich diesmal schon nach recht kurzer Zeit gelangweilt war, hab ja schon öfters genau deshalb die pausen eingelegt, wirds dann wohl auch ein Abschied für immer.
Wünsche allen anderen die noch Spass mit Wow haben natürlich weiterhin viel Erfolg bis sie vielleicht mal meinen Zustand erreicht haben*g*. Werde allerdings als MMO-Fan oder generell als Videospielefan natürlich trotzdem hin und wieder News zu Wow verfolgen bzw. mal im Forum durchstöbern wenn es die Zeit zulässt.


Gruss


----------



## RedPaprika (5. Februar 2011)

Minorjiel schrieb:


> Will mir echt nicht in den Kopf....vielleicht solltest Du nochmal über die Relationen deines Spielverhaltens nachdenken. Wenn mir irgendetwas, was ich in meiner Freizeit mache, nicht mehr gefällt oder keinen Spaß mehr macht, dann höre ich damit auf und mache etwas anderes.
> 
> Wo liegt denn jetzt genau Dein Problem dabei?


Das man was verpassen könnte 
Den Raid anschluss verliert und dann nicht mehr besseres Equip , Mounts oder Titel zu haben als
andere Spieler.
Solche idiotischen Gründe sind es, die Spieler daran hindern einfach aufzuhören für ein paar wochen


----------



## cellebln (5. Februar 2011)

in wow ist es doch mit jedem addon das gleiche. man questet sich aufs maximallevel und dann kommen dailys und die farmerei nach sonstwas und bei cata ist es genau wie bei wotlk. die mechanik von wow ist einfach eingestaubt (traditionelles mmo). ich zu meinem teil warte sehnsüchtig auf guildwars 2 und das wird alles bisherige in den schatten stellen, was das spielerlebnis angeht. wer frischen wind im mmo sektor sucht, sollte guildwars 2 im auge behalten. ikch beobachte arenanet schon seit 6 jahren und weiß, das sie das talentierteste enwicklerteam im mmog bereisch sind.


----------



## Firun (5. Februar 2011)

Moderation: Ich habe mal den OT-fLame Käse etwas entfernt weil es niemanden interessieren dürfte wie alt jemand ist, bleibt bitte beim Thema die ersten 9 Seiten hat das ja mehr oder weniger gut geklappt ;-)


----------



## Super PePe (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Die Trostlosigkeit macht sich auch hier im Forum bemerkbar,
> man sieht deutlich wie wenig Leute hier nur noch im Forum chillen, früher haben hier viel mehr Leute mitdiskutiert.
> So wie WoW ausstirbt, stirbt auch dieses Forum aus.



Todgesagte leben länger. 
Zum Ausdiskutieren gehört meiner Meinung auch ein gewisser angenehmer Habitus, der über olollllololo omf und co hinausgeht. Man geht ja auch kaum in ein Supermarkt und schreit WTB OBST. Das nur so als Bild für die Fähigkeit sich auszudrücken. Es geht nicht um die bissigen Einzeiler die ab und an eingestreut werden um das Ganze mal zu erden. Das hat auch wenig mit elitärem Verhalten zu tun. Man liest sich halt den Großteil durch und stellt fest man könnte sich auch mal so richtig aufregen jedoch nicht über die von einem als belanglos angesehen Themen, vielleicht dann doch eher über das WTB OBST von einer fastfoodinstant-Generation oder über die Unfähigkeit der richtigen Verhütung der Generation "Mandy und Kevin". Aber dann fällt einem wieder ein "..Na und?" (Ohrensammler) und man lehnt sich entspannt zurück und schlürft weiter sein lauwarmen Kaffee. Weil es nichts daran ändern wird solang man nicht für sich selbst an einer Lösung arbeiten will.
Ich für mich betrachte ein Addon nie als eigenständig und losgelöst. Man findet zwar hier und da diskussionswürdige Punkte. Die basieren meiner Meinung nach aber mehr auf dem Neuen und damit auf der Abweichung vom Gewohnten. Und somit stell ich mir dann immer die Frage: Ärgert mich jetzt die Abweichung von meiner Gewohnheit oder ist eventuell wirklich was schief gelaufen und solang ich da nicht für mich eine Antwort habe, lass ich es laufen. 
Betrachtet man die letzten 5 lvl könnte man schnell zu dem Schluss kommen, es ist wirklich Öde. Betrachtet man sich aber das Gesamtwerk ergeben sich völlig neue Möglichkeit, die es davor zwar auch gab aber man kaum Zeit hatte darüber nachzudenken. 
Für viele scheint (verzeiht mir die unterstellung) die Spielerfüllung darin zu liegen Maxlvl zu erreichen um dann da Progress zu spielen. Ist dieser erschöpft, setzt dann schlagartige Langeweile ein und man giert nach neuem Inhalt (es dient nur als Beispiel!; für einen andern ist es BG, Arena, Farmen, Questen oder rumhupfen). Was hindert einem an diesem Punkt erstmal aufzuhören. Will man dies nicht, was hindert einem dann den geliebten Progress oder das theorycrafting in einem anderen Bereich zu suchen, wenn man schon weiter sein heißgeliebtes WoW spielen will bis neuer Content kommt. 
Nehmen wir das PvP-lvl 19 (auch wieder nur ein Beispiel!). Nun würden einige gleich kommen und meinen das würden sie zwar machen aber es ist kaum möglich da die Wartezeit dem Einfrieren der Hölle gleich kommt. Man könnte nun darüber diskutieren oder man chillt einfach um eventuell zu verstehen, das es nur ein Zeichen dafür ist das viel zuwenige über diese Möglichkeit bisher nachgedacht haben, trotz oder eben wegen ihrer Langeweile. 
Nun könnte man 100 Möglichkeiten aufzeigen wie WoW einem nicht langweilig werden könnte. Doch würden auch einige Viele sich eventuell bevormundet fühlen und da wären wir wieder bei der persönlich geliebten Freiheit und eh man sich versieht, verliert die gesamte Diskussion ihren gewünschten Habitus durch OT die man all zu oft hier lesen kann. Man kommt zu dem Schluss, dass es vielleicht ratsam gewesen wäre einmal mehr auf das bissige "..Na und?" zu hören, als wie ich jetzt einen Text zu verfassen um sich mit dem Elend Anderer zu beschäftigen (Übertreibung!).
Fazit: Wie man es macht, macht man es falsch. Aber dennoch sollte man einfach mal machen... ohne nach einer Antwort zu suchen warum soviele WoW spielen ob wohl es ihnen anscheinend nicht gefällt (nicht mit Kritik verwechseln)

salue


----------



## RedPaprika (5. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Todgesagte leben länger.
> Zum Ausdiskutieren gehört meiner Meinung auch ein gewisser angenehmer Habitus, der über olollllololo omf und co hinausgeht. Man geht ja auch kaum in ein Supermarkt und schreit WTB OBST. Das nur so als Bild für die Fähigkeit sich auszudrücken. Es geht nicht um die bissigen Einzeiler die ab und an eingestreut werden um das Ganze mal zu erden. Das hat auch wenig mit elitärem Verhalten zu tun. Man liest sich halt den Großteil durch und stellt fest man könnte sich auch mal so richtig aufregen jedoch nicht über die von einem als belanglos angesehen Themen, vielleicht dann doch eher über das WTB OBST von einer fastfoodinstant-Generation oder über die Unfähigkeit der richtigen Verhütung der Generation "Mandy und Kevin". Aber dann fällt einem wieder ein "..Na und?" (Ohrensammler) und man lehnt sich entspannt zurück und schlürft weiter sein lauwarmen Kaffee. Weil es nichts daran ändern wird solang man nicht für sich selbst an einer Lösung arbeiten will.
> Ich für mich betrachte ein Addon nie als eigenständig und losgelöst. Man findet zwar hier und da diskussionswürdige Punkte. Die basieren meiner Meinung nach aber mehr auf dem Neuen und damit auf der Abweichung vom Gewohnten. Und somit stell ich mir dann immer die Frage: Ärgert mich jetzt die Abweichung von meiner Gewohnheit oder ist eventuell wirklich was schief gelaufen und solang ich da nicht für mich eine Antwort habe, lass ich es laufen.
> Betrachtet man die letzten 5 lvl könnte man schnell zu dem Schluss kommen, es ist wirklich Öde. Betrachtet man sich aber das Gesamtwerk ergeben sich völlig neue Möglichkeit, die es davor zwar auch gab aber man kaum Zeit hatte darüber nachzudenken.
> ...



Danke dir =)
Genau mein Gedanke, wusste nur nich wie ich ihn hübsch verpacken kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Februar 2011)

Super schrieb:


> Fazit: Wie man es macht, macht man es falsch. Aber dennoch sollte man einfach mal machen... ohne nach einer Antwort zu suchen warum soviele WoW spielen ob wohl es ihnen anscheinend nicht gefällt (nicht mit Kritik verwechseln)



Nun ich denke man sollte eben das Vorschlagswesen und die Bevormundung nicht verwechseln.
Wenn (aus meinem Beispiel zitiert) jemand seinen WOW Tag damit verbringt 10 Stunden von Org zum Klingenhügel zu hüpfen ist es eben ein Unterschied ob ich zu ihm sage:
- "Hey das macht bestimmt Spaß aber ich kenne da noch zwei oder drei andere Sachen in diesem Spiel die auch sehr lustig sind...hat du Interesse?
oder
- " Hey, das ist nicht der Sinn des Spieles, hör auf zu spielen und kündige deinen Account"


Gegen Variante eins ist nichts einzuwenden, gegen Variante zwei hingegen wende ich sehr viel ein


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> So wie WoW ausstirbt, stirbt auch dieses Forum aus.




Hm...die Verzögerungen und Frameraten wenn ich denn mal nach OG komme sagen eigentlich was ganz was anderes, so schlimm war das noch nicht mal in Dalaran...von 85fps auf 1-2fps gabs da nie 



Benegeserit schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ausgelutscht, auch wenn manche das immer noch nicht glauben wollen^^
> 
> *sich schnell wieder verdrückt und die Ohren zuhält*



Klar ist es das...es ist ja auch schon seit 6 Jahren Ein und das Selbe, mit austauschbaren Bösewichten...allerdings ist das zB bei Fifa (Soccer), CoD und wie sie nicht alle heißen ebenso, denn auch sie sind in der 2., 3. Auflage nichts anderes als das selbe Spiel in anderer Verpackung aber mit selbem Inhalt


----------



## Aitaro (5. Februar 2011)

mir ging es genau so.. ich bin jetz seit 20 tagen wow clean und mir gehts gut  die tage werden irgendwie wieder länger, man kann mal wieder was anderes spielen usw ^^

hab mir letztens assassins creed 2 gekauft.. das nen richtig geiles spiel  .. mich hat lang kein spiel mehr so gefesselt von der story und den möglichkeiten her ^^ ansonsten gibts noch andere spiele wie league of legends, diverse pree2play mmo..

für mich denk ich mal, hat sich wow erledigt.. hab dieses spiel jetzt 5 jahre gespielt.. und mit cata ging bei mir irgendwie der letzte reiz verloren


----------



## Ulthras (5. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klar ist es das...es ist ja auch schon seit 6 Jahren Ein und das Selbe, mit austauschbaren Bösewichten...allerdings ist das zB bei Fifa (Soccer), CoD und wie sie nicht alle heißen ebenso, denn auch sie sind in der 2., 3. Auflage nichts anderes als das selbe Spiel in anderer Verpackung aber mit selbem Inhalt



Immerhin verbessert sich da die Grafik, sodass sie für heutige Verhältnisse anschaubar ist, im Gegensatz zu der des wohl nicht mehr lange meistgespieltem MMORPG der Welt, wo sie nach 6 Jahren mal geringfügig angehoben wurde, jedoch zum größten Teil nur in OG und SW, was wohl der Hauptgrund für deine Lags ist. Die Bäume in Feralas und im Krater sehen immer noch wie Zelda-N64-Bäume aus.


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Immerhin verbessert sich da die Grafik, sodass sie für heutige Verhältnisse anschaubar ist




Was am Spiel selber aber nichts ändert , genauso wie bei WoW...mein Fifa Soccer 97 spielt sich genauso wie mein neues 2011er, nur sieht jetzt Ballack mehr aus wie Ballack und nicht mehr wie Brett mit 'nem kleineren Brett obendrauf (damals gabs keinen Ballack, das ist mir schon klar)


----------



## benniboy (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Immerhin verbessert sich da die Grafik, sodass sie für heutige Verhältnisse anschaubar ist, im Gegensatz zu der des wohl nicht mehr lange meistgespieltem MMORPG der Welt, wo sie nach 6 Jahren mal geringfügig angehoben wurde, jedoch zum größten Teil nur in OG und SW, was wohl der Hauptgrund für deine Lags ist. Die Bäume in Feralas und im Krater sehen immer noch wie Zelda-N64-Bäume aus.



Was aber auch nur daran liegt das es nur Addons sind und keine neuen Spiele. Oder hast du mal ein Addon gesehen in einem MMO das eine komplett neue Grafikengine bzw. Zeitgemäße Grafik mit sich bringt damit es immernoch alle zocken können? Klar an den Characktermodels könnten die schon nochmal schrauben aber was solls.... Die Grafik ist das wenigste das mich an Games interessiert. Tortzdem immerwieder den Grafikjoker nehmen zieht so langsam nicht mehr. Und erst recht nicht solang bis es ein MMO gibt das das gleiche bietet wie WoW und gleichzeitig geil aussieht.

Aber die Sache das dir WoW kein Spass mehr macht hat sicher damit was zu tun das du langsam genug davon hast wie bei den ganzen anderen hier auch. 6 Jahre immer wieder das gleiche Game, ist klar das es irgendwann langweilig wird, weil man eben alles schon gesehen hat. Da nützen auch tolle neue Ideen nichts mehr da man einfach von nichts mehr geflasht wird. Aber ich spiele erst 4 Jahre WoW, ob ich in 2 Jahren immernoch zocke weiß ich nicht. 
Ich bin ehrlich. Ich bin auch nur noch zum raiden Online. Zwischendurch eher selten. 1mal die Woche level ich vieleich noch ein Twink aber das wars. Auch wenn WoW noch so vieles mehr bietet, interesse hab ich daran nicht. PvP hat mir noch nie Spass gemacht mag zwar genug Leute geben die das Toll finden aber ich gehöre nicht dazu. Daylis habe ich nur zu beginn eines Addons gemacht um möglichst fitt fürs raiden zu werden. Alles andere insteressiert mich wie gesagt nicht.


----------

